# New Horizons - Share your Friend Code



## Laudine

Hello, welcome to the official thread for Friend Codes! Looking for new friends to play with? Well, look no further!

You can add your information using this format: 



		HTML:
	

[b]TBT Username[/b]:
[b]In-game name[/b]:
[b]Friend Code[/b]:



Beside this thread, you can also put your Friend Code in your profile as well! It then will appear in your sidebar. Click here to update your profile.



*Where to find your Friend Code*



Spoiler: Click here



*1. *In home screen, select your icon on the top left. 








*2.* Select *Profile* option, and you can find your Friend Code beside your avatar.









*How to accept friend request*



Spoiler: Click here



*1. *Select *Add Friend* option






*2.* Use *Received Friend Requests* option to review any friend request you have.








*Online play principles*

Generally, it is always better to ask permission before taking/doing anything in someone else's town.

When you visit another town, be sure to follow the rules that the host creates for it. Please always be respectful, whether if you're visiting or accepting visitors. Use your judgement to decide if it's common sense or needs an explanation. When in doubt, it's always better to ask!

Please be careful with who you add as best friends in the game, because it will give them the ability to chop down trees and dig holes in your town!



*Only want to do a quick visit?*

In New Horizons, Nintendo has added a new feature that allows people to do a one-off visit with another player who aren’t on their Nintendo Switch friends list.

In order to do this, you can talk to Orville. Select "*Invite via Dodo Code™*" option. He'll then give you a five-character code that you can share to anybody you want to invite.


-------


Have fun!


----------



## Chris

*TBT Username*: Chris
*In-game name*: Chris
*Friend Code*: 6527-0103-8715


----------



## Dinosaurz

*TBT Username*: Dinosaurz
*In-game name*: Liam
*Friend Code*: 2230-1915-6718


----------



## PumpkinPie

*TBT Username*: PumpkinPie
*In-game name*: Lia
*Friend Code*:6794-7891-0009


----------



## Weyu

I got enough friends now, thanks


----------



## KlopiTackle

*no more *


----------



## hallejulia

*TBT Username*: hallejulia
*In-game name*: Yu
*Friend Code*: 3642-0908-0991


----------



## MegaExploit

*TBT Username*: MegaExploit
*In-game name*: Bradley
*Friend Code*: 6756-7442-4990

Edit: I have added everyone above my post ^ .


----------



## J e s s

*TBT Username*: J e s s
*In-game name*: Jess
*Friend Code*: 3885-9511-5893


----------



## AccfSally

*TBT Username*: AccfSally
*In-game name*: Kia
*Friend Code*:7963-3904-1981

I'm getting my game early next week, I'll update when I do.


----------



## AriaApril

My friend code is 1596-2718-5101


----------



## cinny

*TBT Username*: Cinny
*In-game name*: Cinny
*Friend Code*: 1572-3768-3696


----------



## vessia61

Thanks for adding me


----------



## azi

i added a few people in the thread! switch name is vero & my friend code is on my profile


----------



## ac_smitty

TBT Username: ac_smitty
In-game name: Tara
Friend Code: SW-3077-0303-6918


----------



## Seasons-Crossing

*TBT Username*: Seasons-Crossing
*In-game name*: Dan
*Friend Code*: 7352-6953-5603


----------



## Jingleberry

*Jingle*

tbt: Jingleberry
ign: Sky
fc: 4606-1443-6610


----------



## ThomasTheNerd

*TBT Username*: ThomasTheNerd
*In-game name*: Thomas
*Friend Code*: 6463-9123-2913


----------



## thatawkwardkid

---


----------



## Lozz

*TBT Username*: Lozz
*In-game name*: Lozz
*Friend Code*:5739-6083-9400


----------



## jessicat_197

*TBT Username*: Jessica_197
*In-game name*: Jessicat
*Friend Code*: SW-1064-4951-8907


----------



## NobodysStooge

*TBT Username*: NobodysStooge
*In-game name*: Jason
*Friend Code*: 4641-6722-6418


----------



## Lynnea

*TBT Username*: Lynnea
*In-game name*: Lyn
*Friend Code*: 7022-1202-7841


----------



## Daisy189

*TBT Username*: Daisy189
*In-game name*: Daisy
*Friend Code*:2364-2228-4324


----------



## TizzyTop

*TBT Username*: TizzyTop
*In-game name*: Tiffany
*Friend Code*: 7948-9879-9838

Brand new Switch and have zero friends lol. You all are welcome to add me!


----------



## Yellowbird

TBT username & ingame name: Yellowbird
Friend code: SW-4377-3954-1790

I have oranges as native fruit. 
Still looking for cherries. 
And daily player 
Located in Norway. 
So looking for friends in different parts of the world. 
To have Island to visit in different time zones. 
Also friends in the southern hemisphere would also be nice.


----------



## DenzDejz

*TBT Username:* DenzDejz
*In-game name:* Dennis
*Friend Code:* 0701-5934-2221

Feel free to add me!


----------



## julxpea

*TBT Username*: julxpea
*In-game name*: Julia
*Friend Code*: SW-4980-1179-5018

Zero friends atm, would be great to find some people to hang out with


----------



## Bobby0403

.


----------



## Airysuit

*TBT Username*: airysuit
*In-game name*: Yuta
*Friend Code*: 5824-0176-8118

I'm 26f and from europe. I don't time travel and like to visit island where hasnt been tt either for now, just because i don't want anything spoiled yet 
Feel free to message me, but send me a vm or pm too, so I know who added me


----------



## zoeannec

Please add me only if you are 21+


----------



## elderwanderer

*New to New Horizons!*

Hi all! I’m new to New Horizons and it would be so fun to have some visitors/ visit other towns and get some advice from some more savvy players! I’m in the northern hemisphere. Hope to see some of you soon! 

Tbt name: elderwanderer
In game name: emboly 
Friend code: SW-3532-0693-7806


----------



## MardyBum

*TBT Username*: Mardy Bum
*In-game name*: Isabel
*Friend Code*: 6162-4424-4918

Playing on the west coast, PST


----------



## Leashie

*TBT Username*: Leashie
*In-game name*: Leashie
*Friend Code*: 2171-5472-3828


----------



## Mks_mickey

*TBT Username*: Mks_mickey
*In-game name*: Mikołaj
*Friend Code*: SW-1018-8313-5624


----------



## EpiDemic

*TBT Username*: Epidemic
*In-game name*:Robbit
*Switch name*: Papa Pflug
*Friend Code*:7827-3027-7986


----------



## MissLily123

*TBT Username*: MissLily123
*In-game name*: Lily
*Friend Code*: 1649-9219-7973

EST player, and would love to have lots of friends to play AC with! <3


----------



## chickaboom

Need friends! Love AC and have played one versuon or another for years now. New to Switch and don't have any friends yet

- - - Post Merge -


----------



## solace

Hi Friends!

Feel free to add me if over 21. Normally, a night owl (PST). However, grinding the game various parts of the day due to quarantine.

*TBT*: Username: Solace
*SW*: 3250-1867-2032
*IGN*: Solace
*Island*: Aogashima
*Native Fruit*: Peaches 

_*Second Island/Switch*_
*Most likely be a cycling town and used for foraging)

*SW*: 3953-8504-5989
*IGN*: Misa
*Island Name*: Yakushima
*Native Fruit*: Cherries

GG's everyone! Cheers


----------



## allainah

TBT Username: allainah
In-game name: allainah
Friend Code: 2025-1618-5905


----------



## karleraven

*TBT Username*: karleraven
*In-game name*: Raven
*Friend Code*: 2194-7278-7411



I added some of you already, im not a time jumper but definitely dont mind visiting islands that have ^_^


----------



## Hikari

*TBT Username*: Hikari
*In-game name*: Jordan
*Friend Code*: 7494-5803-7697

I'd love to come visit as many towns as possible, I love exploring!


----------



## Laufeia

*my friend code*

TBT Username: Laufeia
In-game name: Laufeia
Friend Code: 5064-5196-1041	

Grownup gamers only please!


----------



## Isay

*Friend code:*

TBT Username: Isay
In-game name: Isay
Friend Code: 8192-2861-7614

Welcome all!


----------



## SilverRath21

*Here's me*

TBT Username: SilverRath21
In-game name: Brandon
Friend Code: 0482-7383-3717 

My island is pretty new cause I'm playing the game day to day, but I'd like to see how creative you guys have been


----------



## emmigrace9

TBT Username: emmigrace9
In-game name: Emmi Grace
Friend Code: 4457-2823-7305


----------



## chickaboom

TBT Username: Chickaboom
In Game Name: Maddie
Friend Code:0866-
9791-8875

Add me if you like. I play daily.


----------



## mattu

*TBT Name*: Matth
*In Game Name*: Matt
*Friend Code *:SW-8523-1822-7705

Looking forward to meeting you all and seeing your islands.

I don't time travel, nothing against it, just enjoying playing day to day. Also open to trading or just sending random little gifts back and forth. Always find to have mail.


----------



## StiX

*TBT Username: StiX
In game name: Joël
Friend Code: 2006-0457-3718 (Chelone)
*
Looking for friends to just send letters/gifts with and randomly visit eachother. If you add me please pm me your switch name^^

_*20+ only please*_


----------



## HappyTails

TBT Username: HappyTails
In Game Name: Raven
Switch FC: 1621-0373-1341

I only have 3 Switch friends, sad as it is. I have room for plenty more. I'm on the game every day so I'm always up for visits, trading and just hanging out.


----------



## Rapture

TBT Username: Rapture
In-game name: Stevie
Friend Code: SW-6485-3430-3620


----------



## zammey12

*TBT Username*: zammey12
*In-game name*: Vince
*Friend Code*: SW-5726-5257-5985

Northern Hemisphere, Peaches

Looking for people that play a lot, go to each others islands, trade items, etc.


----------



## Midoriya

*TBT Username*: Izuku Midoriya
*In-game name*: Deku
*Friend Code*: 1119-7626-0996

UA Academy.  Northern hemisphere, apples.

Would love to become friends with more people!


----------



## R3i

*TBT Username*: R3i
*In-game name*: Rei️
*Friend Code*: SW-6394-8766-3690


----------



## Rosebaygal

*TBT Username*: Rosebaygal
*In-game name*: Katie
*Friend Code*: 8521-2468-5702


----------



## Jesshorizons

*Add me, I do not time travel.*

*TBT Username*: Jesshorizons
*In-game name*: Jess
*Friend Code*: SW-4609-1427-6300


----------



## AmeliasMommy

*Add me*

Hey everyone! I'm_ Keito_ and i'm looking for people to enjoy* ACNH* with. Feel free to add me!

5417-7173-3711


----------



## Chloebug44

In game name: Chloe from Nintenland

Friend code: 6392-5908-1207

PS: If you or anyone has Judy is willing to let me trade, buy, or have her, LET. ME. KNOW! Please and thanks.


----------



## AmeliasMommy

*Add me 5417-7173-3711*


----------



## alyfantis

*TBT Username*: Alyfantis
*In-game name*: Suzanne
*Friend Code*: 1850-0117-4526

Hi! I'm new here and just started playing today. Looking for friends for this and other games. I've got peaches.


----------



## dianthus-alpinus

*TBT Username*: dianthus-alpinus
*In-game name*: Katy
*Friend Code*: 6289-4409-9392

hiya! if you ever wanna trade fruits, I've got peaches, pears, oranges and coconuts! <3


----------



## chickaboom

Just started playing New Horizon. Looking for new friends that play alot and like to share. Feel free to add my friend code if you like. My Town fruit is Peaches. In hame name is Maddie.

Friend Code:  0866-9791-8975


----------



## Tomoyo

Hey! I would love to play with some people and make some friends. My town is called Faeport, Northern Hemisphere, and I've got all of the fruits in case you need some.

*TBT Username*: Tomoyo
*In-game name*: Claudia
*Friend Code*: SW-0590-2165-3823

I'll be adding some of you, feel free to add me, and let's enjoy this wonderful game together


----------



## RNRita

TBT Username: Edrita
In-game name: Kricket
Friend Code: SW. 4008-6588-8205

I am adding everyone above.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You’re not set up to accept friend requests!


----------



## Uko

TBT Username: Uko
In-game name: Uko
Friend Code:5823-1828-6003

My town's called Luna, and we've got peaches.
Add me! Life is a cosmic joke!


----------



## BappieNL

Island: Floriade
Native Fruit: Peaches
IGN: Bappie
FC: 1389-8337-7883
Timezone: GTM+1
Time Traveling: No!

Hello Everyone...

And so here we are back in New Horizons. I am so glad this game finally arrived! 

And now I am looking for active players. So who ever want a nice and friendly friend in AC, who plays most of the day, just add me.

But listen, I do have some rules!!! No shaking trees, no flowers picking, no stealing, no time traveling. If you need something, just ask and I will help you as far as I can. When you visit Floriade you will see why. I love to decorate. 

Well till we meet in-game,
Bappie


----------



## Sir Charly Games

*Lets's be friends!*

Island: Nihon
Native Fruit: Apples
IGN: Sir Charly
FC: 8208-7796-2493
Timezone: GTM+6 (Mexico)


----------



## Breath Mint

*TBT Username*: Breath Mint
*In-game name*: Minty
*Friend Code*: 7440-4917-9209

Looking for friendly people to play with from time to time! I only ask that you don't shake fruit trees, pick flowers, or pick up anything you might find on the ground on my island. If you want anything I have, ask me and I'll hopefully be able to get it for you. Also, I'd appreciate it if you could VM me if you have oranges or peaches in your town, I'm still looking for those! I can offer apples (my native fruit), cherries, pears, or coconuts. I'm looking forward to meeting new people and seeing new islands!


----------



## Ehmjay

*Looking for friends to play with on switch!*

SW667464830410


----------



## OreoTerror

*TBT Username*: OreoTerror
*In-game name*: Shannon
*Friend Code*: 0880-0468-6408

I’m in Southern Hemisphere, would love to come to a Northern!
Also looking for any flowers that aren’t tulips, lillies or mums.


----------



## CodyMKW

*TBT Username*: CodyMKW
*In-game name*: Cody
*Friend Code*: SW-2549-4631-6600


----------



## Raayzx

*TBT Username*: Shadowboo 
*In-game name*: Shadowboo 
*Friend Code*: 8507-8481-5799


----------



## WatermelonPuff

*TBT Username*: WatermelonPuff
*In-Game Name*: Mari
*Friend Code*: 8145-3508-7506


----------



## DerDani

*TBT Username*: DerDani
*In-game name*: Der Dni
*Friend Code*: 2302-2168-9330

I hope that as many ppl as possible add me! I love just thinking about it 

If u want we can even send best friend requests, so we can share information via the nintendo app!


----------



## Guero101

*TBT Username*: Guero101
*In-game name*: Guero
*Friend Code*: 5121-6348-6620


----------



## cat.chap

*Please add me!*

New to all these forums, so need friends on switch to help me with new horizons!!

Please add, I will help with bits you need willing to do good trades: 
2650-4667-8018


SW name Cat 
AC name Cat


Happy crossing!


----------



## nelchuu

TBT Username: Helena
In-game name: Helena
Friend Code: 4829-8544-5584




Native fruit: Peaches, I also have apples! I'd like to have cosmos, tulips or lilies! Looking for people to play with and enjoy the game ^-^ ~


----------



## bellflowerss

*TBT Username*: bellflowerss
*In-game name*: Lavender
*Friend Code*: 1653-5797-0302


----------



## TuppenceMae

TBT Username: TuppenceMae
In-game name: Georgie 
Friend Code: 4422-5205-4919


----------



## MadmanThor

*Hey y'all*

Tbt MadmanThor
In game Geralt
Fc sw 2329-7637-8394
Just looking for people to chill with haven't played since the GameCube days my island is pretty new so not much on it but I do have apples


----------



## bandida

*TBT Username*: bandida
*In-game name*: Ashley
*Friend Code*: 5625-4359-9494


----------



## Thatjewellgirl

*Add me!*

*TBT name: Thatjewellgirl

    IG name: Rhino

    Friend code: 4906-5192-5217*


----------



## suki

*New to the Forum*

*TBT Username: Suki*
*In-game name: Suki*
*Friend Code: SW-0770-5482-9032 *


----------



## gpinckney32

I added you!


----------



## Cathedral

*Looking for new friends *

*TBT Username:* Cathedral
*In-game name:* Emman
*Friend Code:* 8240-0335-6243


----------



## Vexul

*Looking for a friend without oranges *

TBT Username: Vexul
In-game name: Ran
Friend Code: 2397-5337-9109


----------



## Irisdaen

*TBT Username*: Irisdaen
*In-game name*: Iris
*Friend Code*: 7561-2872-3900


----------



## Irisdaen

*Looking for friends to exchange furniture*

*TBT Username*: Irisdaen
*In-game name*: Iris
*Friend Code*: 7561-2872-3900


----------



## Fang's_Fangirl

*TBT Username*: Fang's_Fangirl
*In-game name*: Wolfy
*Friend Code*: SW-4409-9739-2968


----------



## budgetzendaya

*Nautilus Friend Code*

TBT Username: budgetzendaya
In-game name: Natalie
Friend Code: 1854-2724-3600


----------



## RUSerious

*Sandy Feet*

*TBT Username*:RUSerious
*In-game name*:Joe
*Friend Code*:6379-4533-6696


----------



## KatPeach

*Hi there*

*TBT Username:* GuNnM23
*In-game name:* KatPeach
*Friend Code:* 8499-5077-7395


----------



## crynal

*TBT Username*: Crynal
*In-game name*: Les
*Friend Code*: sw-6638-4478-1295

*Native fruit and flowers:* Oranges, windflowers, and tulips. Pansys in the store.


----------



## PlankThor

Hello everyone!

I'm Salvatore from Switzerland, happy new pirate of Tortuga 

I hope to meet you in game, have a nice day!

*TBT Username*: PlankThor
*In-game name*: Thor
*Friend Code*: 8090-2794-4326

*Native fruit and flowers*: Peaches and Lilies.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Hello guys please add me too.

TBT User name: SeraphicOrder
Ingame name: Daniel
Island Name: East Isles
Friend Code: 6311-7578-6701

Native fruit and flowers: Peaches and Lilies


----------



## Rachaelsakura

*Need cherry apples and peaches*

I Want to make friends !

My friend code is 6958 5160 3603


----------



## kotinni

*TBT Username*: kotinni
*In-game name*: Rena
*Friend Code*: 0614-6284-0328

Native: Apply & Tulip


----------



## Asobru

*Add me *

*In-game Username*: Asobru
*Island: *BuddhaLand
Just started the game, add me 
*Friend code:*6566-3801-6213

*Gates open from:*10:00 A.M-1.M (MST)
*Fruit Trees: *Peaches (native), Cherries, Coconut
*Hemisphere: *North


----------



## Freyja

*Still need oranges and pears*

*TBT Username*: Freyja
*In-game name*: Freyja
*Friend Code*: SW-2443-7710-6523


----------



## jusi

*TBT Username*: Jusi
*In-Game Username*: Justine
*Friend-Code*: 2219-8674-1018


----------



## alonelyjedi

*TBT Username*: alonelyjedi
*In-game name*: lonelyjedi
*Friend Code*: 4528-2726-8395


----------



## dsaiy

*TBT Username*: dsaiy
*In-game name*: Daisy 
*Friend Code*:  7730-2278-9409


----------



## tugceacnh

TBT Username: Tugce
In-game name: Tugce 
Friend Code:7574-7733-4112

Hii  I am a newbie and I have zero friends so add me


----------



## Vulcarnon

Not sure what TBT means
Switch username: Vulcarnon
Ingame name: Andy
Friend code: SW-7271-4773-4905

Got pears myself


----------



## fearscare

*TBT Username*: Fearscare
*In-game name*: Lana
*Friend Code*: 1181-6295-1533


----------



## Darian

*TBT Username*: Darian
*In-game name*: Darian
*Friend Code*: 5197-0153-2334


----------



## Shizuko3913

*TBT Username*: Shizuko3913
*In-game name*: Shizuko
*Friend Code*: 0482-7443-7132


----------



## starry-syzygy

*TBT Username*: chessie16
*In-game name*: Ray
*Friend Code*: 0684-4201-7527

I have all the fruits+bamboo, looking for people willing to help each other out with things like cataloging items.


----------



## Ny2332

TBT Username: Ny2332
In-game name: Nyja
Friend Code:3984-2600-4511


----------



## HermitBear

*TBT Username*: HermitBear
*In-game name*: Hermit
*Friend Code*: SW-4571-6131-3926

Let me know if you added me so we can keep tabs on when islands are open!


----------



## Huffy

*TBT Username*:Huffy
*In-game name*:Huffy
*Friend Code*:SW-0609-1737-6879

Native fruit is oranges. I also have pears, apples, cherries and coconuts. 
From UK


----------



## Jammingjaz

*TBT Username:* Flo/Jaz
*In-game Name:* Jaz
*Friend Code:* 5373-9251-1919


Feel Free to add me!


----------



## Huffy

Jammingjaz said:


> *TBT Username:* Flo/Jaz
> *In-game Name:* Jaz
> *Friend Code:* 5373-9251-1919
> 
> 
> Feel Free to add me!


Thanks, done


----------



## Katfaise

*TBT Username*: Katfaise
*In-game name*: Kat
*Friend Code*: 3976-2809-4573


----------



## Findingjore

TBT username:Findingjore

In game name:Jore

*Friend* Code SW-7346-5356-0122

Native fruit is peaches

Im from the northern hemispher Looking for daily players and new AC players in general

you all are welcomed to add me

P.S if I make you best friend no tearing up the flowers and digging holes etc just ask I’ll be more than happy to let you know


----------



## PapaSplane14

Hey!!
I will accept everyone that wants to be friends. Looking for some people in the Southern Hemisphere also!

TBT Username: PapaSplane14
In-game name: Papa
Friend Code: 0558-8853-4397


----------



## olive11

tbt username: olive11
in-game name: olive
friend code: SW-4459-6735-7973

hi i’m olive i’m 19 and looking for some switch friends


----------



## XOXO

*TBT Username*: XOXO
*In-game name*: Z
*Friend Code*: 4207-6395-1708


----------



## Nintenshel

ACNH Island - *Turtle Bay*
ACNH Name -* Nintenshel*
Switch Friend Code - *6186-0768-4595





*


----------



## whovian610

*TBT Username: Maria
In-game name: Maria
Friend Code: 3475-8131-9425*


----------



## away34

*TBT Username: *Away34
*In-Game name: *Allie
*Friend Code: *0344-9537-5995

Hey! I'm always on feel free to add me just looking to make some friends! 
I have all of the fruit and bamboo!


----------



## Froggie85

In game name : Froggie 
Friend code : 2617-8092-1131

Southern hemisphere


----------



## GDarling

*TBT Username*: GDarling
*In-game name*: Darling
*Friend Code*: 4502-5707-8214


----------



## annikat27

*TBT Username: *Annika
*In-game name: *Annika
*Friend Code:* 5013-3429-8033


----------



## ObviousTrashx

TBT Username: ObviousTrashx
In-game name: Emily
Friend Code: 4294-4680-7226

Hey guys! Im on everyday and would love some online friends to play with! I'm from the southern hemisphere and my native fruit is cherrys. I bought a switch for this game and ive only been playing the game for about 8 days now. Can't wait too meet you all =)

(16+ friends prefered)


----------



## Toebeancat

Thank you


----------



## sleepyloseer

*TBT Username*: sleepyloseer
*In-game name*: Mir (japanese chars)
*Friend Code*: 1218-0804-7316


----------



## Lompus2000

*TBT Username*: Lompus2000
*In-game name*: Lompus
*Friend code*: 1781-2249-2123

Just started a few days ago, looking for someone to visit and get visits from (︶ω︶)


----------



## Inunacho

*TBT Username*: Inunacho
*In-game name*: Matt
*Friend Code*: 0802-5218-0907

Got a Southern Hemisphere island and I'm always looking for good people to hangout with!
Be warned, if you add me you may get random joke letters in your AC mailbox with assorted items in them.


----------



## Hanif1807

*TBT Username*: Hanif1807
*In-game name*: Hanif
*Friend Code*: 4123-5411-8247 

Southern Hemisphere gang here and just started playing few hours ago


----------



## callie14x

*TBT Username:* Callie14x
*In-game name:* Pascal
*Friend Code:* SW-3955-4645-4784

_*Feel free to add me*_ 
*Northern Hempshire and got all fruits*


----------



## asometori457

TBT USERNAME: Asometori457
In-game name: Tori
Friend code: SW-5780-4206-1716
Northern hemisphere
*Feel free to add me! I love new friends*


----------



## michan

*TBT Username*: michan
*In-game name*: Michelle
*Friend Code*: 7291-8565-1612


----------



## Mansome

*TBT Username*: Mansome
*In-game name*: Mansome
*Friend Code*: 5069-7540-0327

Feel free to add me. Trying to get as many friends as I can around the world in different time zones. Also if you have very elaborate looking islands definitely add me because I am looking for inspiration on how to mold my island Themyscira into a true paradise.


----------



## QuiQui_1

*TBT Username*: QuiQui
*In-game name*: Quita
*Friend Code*:4797 6173 0311


----------



## Pena7791

Yellowbird said:


> TBT username & ingame name: Yellowbird
> Friend code: SW-4377-3954-1790
> 
> I have oranges as native fruit.
> Still looking for cherries.
> And daily player ❤
> Located in Norway.
> So looking for friends in different parts of the world.
> To have Island to visit in different time zones.
> Also friends in the southern hemisphere would also be nice.


I requested you as a friend. I have cherries growing native. Feel free to accept/add me! 
TBT King John 
SW 3269 9820 3408


----------



## griseldablossom

*TBT Username*: griseldablossom
*In-game name*: griselda
*Friend Code*: SW-6150-8305-6630

Hoping to make new friends and be penpals! ^-^
Native fruit: Apple
Northern Hemisphere


----------



## HavocSource

*TBT Username*: HavocSource
*In-game name*: Havoc
*Friend Code*: 7263-0829-1115

I'm 34
Native fruit: Peaches
Northern Hemisphere (Belgium)


----------



## Kewtopia

*TBT Username*: Kewtopia
*In-game name*: Jess
*Friend Code*:SW-4392-6800-4911


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

TBT username: Velvet_nosebleed
In game name: Dolly
Friend code: SW-6767-7678-1962
Nintendo ID: Apple Milk

Hoping to make friends to play with ^_^ (also looking for cherry blossom items) 
Native fruit: Oranges
Northern hemisphere


----------



## Layla

*TBT Username*: Layla
*In-game name*: Layla
*Friend Code*: 7469-7673-6780


----------



## lid.bot

*TBT Username*: lid.bot
*In-game name*: Lid
*Friend Code*: SW-4590-4388-5898

Hi! Please add me as a friend!  I play animal crossing a lot (maybe too much), and would love to have people visit my island.


----------



## Caseykane7

*TBT Username*- caseykane7
*In-game name*- Casey
*Friend code*- 6928-5557-9959


----------



## SilverKitty

*TBT Username: *SilverKitty
*In-game Name: *Luscha
*Friend Code: *3017-9931-1905


----------



## Sugarsprig

*TBT Username*- Sugarsprig
*In-game name*- Tori
*Friend code*- SW-0437-5049-6119

would love some active friends to play with :3


----------



## Sky_NZ

*TBT Username*- Sky
*In-game name*- Sky
*Friend code*- SW-0101-1634-7538

I'm on for the next hour & having my Island open to all so pop in with the Dodo code 853VR if you wanna. Any fruit/flowers welcome.


----------



## wizziepooh

*TBT Username*: wizziepooh
*In-game name*: wizziepooh 
*Friend Code*: 7967-0197-7972 

I've recently started playing and I'm on pretty much all day because my classes are online and I'm not working at the moment


----------



## mjwazhere

wizziepooh said:


> *TBT Username*: wizziepooh
> *In-game name*: wizziepooh
> *Friend Code*: 7967-0197-7972
> 
> I've recently started playing and I'm on pretty much all day because my classes are online and I'm not working at the moment


is it alright if i join? i really need cool furniture for my island and im not sure whether you play on the northern or southern hemisphere. pls lmk if nooks cranny and able sisters are still open <3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



lid.bot said:


> *TBT Username*: lid.bot
> *In-game name*: Lid
> *Friend Code*: SW-4590-4388-5898
> 
> Hi! Please add me as a friend!  I play animal crossing a lot (maybe too much), and would love to have people visit my island.


hi im mj  would love to play. i'll be active in the morning and add u then <3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020

*TBT Username: mjwazhere*
*In-Game Name: mj*
*Friend Code: 2000-2197-0839*

hi, my name is mj and i've been playing acnh consistently since release day. i really need more variety and friends to play with and visit <3 if you dont mind if i ask to catalog, and to buy stuff from your islands nooks cranny and able sister shops, please lmk. really in need of being a part of this cute community <3


----------



## wizziepooh

mjwazhere said:


> is it alright if i join? i really need cool furniture for my island and im not sure whether you play on the northern or southern hemisphere. pls lmk if nooks cranny and able sisters are still open <3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020
> 
> 
> hi im mj  would love to play. i'll be active in the morning and add u then <3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020
> 
> *TBT Username: mjwazhere*
> *In-Game Name: mj*
> *Friend Code: 2000-2197-0839*
> 
> hi, my name is mj and i've been playing acnh consistently since release day. i really need more variety and friends to play with and visit <3 if you dont mind if i ask to catalog, and to buy stuff from your islands nooks cranny and able sister shops, please lmk. really in need of being a part of this cute community <3



hi!! I’m northern hemisphere and I really did just start playing yesterday so I basically have nothing on my island. Would it be okay if I still added you though?


----------



## mjwazhere

of course, we can still hang (~:

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



wizziepooh said:


> hi!! I’m northern hemisphere and I really did just start playing yesterday so I basically have nothing on my island. Would it be okay if I still added you though?


of course we can still hang (~: (sorry im confused how to reply and post things still lol)


----------



## Sara?

hiii 

I I just saw this and with quarantine and all i have been playing ACNL just too much hihi ( not ashamed ) I am only in day two though, today is my second day playing. 

I would like to add you all im looking for fun and relax people to play, trade, be able to sell turnips, see our islands progression and just family friendly hang out 

Let me know what you think! 

here is my code: SW - 3003 - 5452 - 4153

Happy to meet you and play with you


----------



## Ballabun

My account:
TBT Username: Bunbun
In-game Name: Bunbun
Friend Code: 3648-6972-0881

SO's account:
TBT Username: Ballerina
In-game Name: Ballerina
Friend Code: 2413-0669-6213

Please add us both


----------



## speedwagon

*TBT Username*: speedwagon
*In-game name*: Speed
*Friend Code*: 6677-1860-5694


----------



## emmigrace9

emmigrace9 said:


> TBT Username: emmigrace9
> In-game name: Emmi Grace
> Friend Code: 4457-2823-7305


^^^^^ i wanna see more islands!!!


----------



## Pixori

*TBT Username*: Pixori
*In-game name*: Aimi
*Friend Code*: 5651-9186-6413
( Please be 18+ as well for my own comfort. I like making friends with ppl around my age and can’t connect usually with people under 23, let alone 18. So YA! Alsoalso! I’d prefer real friendship overtime over just a large friend count on my switch haha )


----------



## IncognitoG

*TBT Username*: IncognitoG
*In-game name*: IncognitoG
*Friend Code*: SW-4768-2186-4498

Feel free to add me


----------



## Pinkles

*TBT Username*- Pinkles
*In-game name*- Pinkles
*Friend code*- SW-5175-3622-7519

*Native fruit*: Apples
*Native Flower*: Lilly
*Growing*: Pears, oranges, peaches, cherries.
*Island Decor Status*: Undecorated/hot mess. 
*Free stuff*: Right by airport.


----------



## Ashton S

*TBT Username*: Oliver
*In-game name*: Ashton
*Friend Code*: 6879-6874-9369


----------



## Snek

*TBT Username*: Snek
*In-game name*: Curtis
*Friend Code*: 0744-8044-4520

*Native fruit: *Orange
*Flowers: *Windflower, Tulip, Pansy, and Hyacinth


----------



## callie14x

Friendcode: SW-3955-4645-4784
Switch Profile Name: Callie14x
Character Name: Pascal
Island Name: Gullepe
Native Fruit: Peaches, but got also all the others.
Hemisphere: Northern

Feel free to add me!


----------



## OtterFloof

*TBT Username*: OtterFloof
*In-game name*: OtterFloof
*Friend Code*: 2419-5000-6435


----------



## Sarah3

*TBT username: *Sarah123351
*Switch:* 0393-7771-0617
*IGN: *Sarah


----------



## Ehingen Guy

*TBT Username:* Ehingen Guy
*Switch:* 5409-8898-8568
*IGN: *Aaron


----------



## AutomationAir

*TBT Username*: AutomationAir
*In-game name*: KOJI-ouji
*Friend Code*: 5640-0818-9209


----------



## ameli19

TBT Username: Ameli19
In-game name: Ameli
Friend Code: 5144-3440-6148

Hi, looking for friends to play with<3 Feel free to add my friend code. Im in northern hemisphere, and would love to visit an island in the Southern Hemisphere. I have all fruits except peaches, so I would be very happy if anyone would offer me some peaches


----------



## drchoo

*TBT Username*: drchoo
*In-game name*: Choo
*Friend Code*: SW-0109-6096-1230

I'm active in the game and always down to meet more people!


----------



## Kitsuneaki

*TBT Username*: Kitsuneaki
*In-game name*: Kit
*Friend Code*: 3407-9190-9422:

Northern Hemisphere
Native Fruit: Pears
I'm new and have only played a few days.


----------



## cyncopation

TBT Username: Cyncopation
IGN: Cynco
Friend Code: 4053-8579-1218

I’m in the northern hemisphere and my native fruit is apples.. feel free to add me - I’m active way more than I should be haha


----------



## Grays101

Tbt- gray
Ign- gray
Friend code- 338996993557

Northern Hemisphere, Very active player, have all fruits!


----------



## punio75

TBT Username: Punio75
In-game name: Punio
Friend Code: 0176 -2273 -4141

Northern Hemisphere
Native Fruit: Cherries

Have played all AC games and love them all!!


----------



## Brugles

Name is Kierin, playing every day. I have a Northern Hemisphere Island. Currently have all fruit except oranges and windflowers, pansies, some mums and hyacinths. Looking for Southern Hemisphere players to do bug hunting and fishing with.

Friend code is 3074-7525-3812


----------



## tny618

Hello I'm from N Hemisphere Island as well. I have all fruits and most flowers except Roses and Mums. 

Friend Code: SW-6009-8119-7215


----------



## jreamgardner

*in game name: jream
fc: 8274-0478-7308 <3*


----------



## KitsuneFox

*TBT Username*: KitsuneFox
*In-game name*: Kitsune
*Friend Code*: 6739-0947-7666


Feel free to add me!


----------



## Sobia

*TBT Username*: Sobia
*In-game name*: Sobia
*Friend Code*: 0103-2251-3942


----------



## httptotty

*TBT username*: Httptotty 
*In-game name*: Natassja 
*Friend code*: SW-7999-1904-8082

Please add me! I need more friends to play with!!!!!!!!


----------



## Namirnadi

*TBT Username*: Namirnadi
*In-game name*: Nami
*Friend Code*: *5084-4332-3729*


----------



## Yachiru Hatori

*TBT Username*: Yachiru Hatori
*In-game name*: Yachiru
*Friend Code*: 1490-0749-9990

Please add! I am looking for lots of friends to play with!


----------



## tywashere

*TBT Username*: tywashere
*In-game name*: Ty
*Friend Code*: 3214-7038-0723


----------



## kittencaboodle

*TBT Username*: kittencaboodle
*In-game name*: Ashley
*Friend Code*: 1035-2451-9535

Looking for friends! Please feel free to add me.


----------



## MellyMochiCove

TBT Username: MellyMochiCove
In-game name: Melly
Friend Code: SW-3057-9731-4710


----------



## slzzpz

*TBT Username*: slzzpz
*In-game name*: Bad Hombre
*Friend Code*: SW-5375-8671-5120

18+ pls (my profanity isn't suitable for children)


----------



## ernarae

TBT Username: ernarae (we are two sisters using one account)

In-game name: Erin
Friend Code: 4052-0126-0159
Native fruit: Oranges
Native flowers: Cosmos

In-game name: Erna Rae
Friend Code: 4840-3665-8309
Native fruit: Peaches
Native flower: Mums

We are both daily players, would like some friends to visit, so please feel free to add us.


----------



## 1mymoore

TBT Username: 1mymoore
In-Game Name: Amy
Friendcode: 6634-9595-4497


----------



## Nymeew

TBT Username: Nymeew
In-Game Name: Aisha
Friendcode: 7073-8039-9127

I'm online most part of the day! Looking for friends to play with, it makes me happy when people visit me ♥ Have all fruits and some stalls with gifts for visitors! Just don't run over my flowers please 
Add me! ♥♥


----------



## Holysub

*TBT username: Holysub
In-game name:Tyler
Friend code:5795-8676-0972*


----------



## wilky

Tbt username: wilky
In game name: wilkymama
Friendcode: SW-0169-5258-2701


----------



## Straitnine19

Tbt username: Straitnine19
In game name: Kelly
Friend code: SW-2435-3408-6023


----------



## Snugglypaws

TBT username: Alex
IGN: Alex 
Island name: Mercury 
Native fruit: peach (but I do have all fruit)
Shops: able sisters and upgraded nooks cranny
Code: SW-1598-2250-1231


----------



## angelprincesskiki

*TBT Username*: angelprincesskiki
*In-game name*: Kikki
*Friend Code*: 1682-0804-4415


----------



## Haz1998

TBT username- haz1998
In-game name- haz
Friend code- SW-7717-3788-9474

Feel free too add me, on quite a lot at the moment due to no work!


----------



## callie14x

*TBT Username*: Callie14x
*In-game name*: Pascal
*Island Name*: Gullepe
*Friendcode*: SW-3955-4645-4784

Feel free to add me.
I love to visit you! And I love to open my "gates" and see all of you guys (and girls) visit my Island.

My native fruit are peaches, but at in the meanwhile I got all the fruits. When they are hanging on the trees, feel free to pick as many as you can.


----------



## Thanedd

TBT Username: Vilgefortz
in-game name:   Mehmet
friend Code:    2042–8634—9135


----------



## Mother.cluckers21

Bobby0403 said:


> *TBT Username*: Bobby0403
> *In-game name*: Bobby
> *Friend Code*: 5816-4859-0189
> 
> My native fruit is peaches.
> My island is located in the northern hemisphere
> Timezone is GMT + 0 (Located in UK)
> 
> I'm new on the switch so I have no friends at the moment. Would be nice to give multiplayer a go


I'm new too! I'll add you!


----------



## SleepyMimeko

*TBT Username: * SleepyMimeko  
*In-game name*:  Mimi
*Friend Code*:  3646-7364-7795

My island's name is Bella. Native fruit is orange, but I have all fruit plus bamboo shoots now.
I mostly play online after midnight because of bad internet.  Also, I can't grant best friend status
because another person shares the island with me. I have a take one - leave one market and an
upgraded Nook's Cranny. I would love to visit islands from around the world.


----------



## Maggybeths

*TBT Username*: Maggybeths
*In-game name*: Maggie
*Town:* Xenia
*Friend Code*: 5377 8202 4131

I would prefer gamers over 25, please and thank you.

Northern Hemisphere - E
Native fruit: Pears
Native Flowers: Hyacinths, Windflowers & Tulips
DIY Swap Area: If you pick one up, lay one down!


----------



## discodromo

*TBT Username*: discodromo
*In-game name*: discodromo
*Island Name*: Carcosa
*Friendcode*: SW-1698-1496-4492

Northern Hemisphere. Native fruit is cherries, also have oranges and apple trees growing in my grove. Timezone is central US.

Not super far along yet, but play just about everyday for some amount of time. Trying to not let this become a full time job =).

Happy to have friendly visitors or to visit other folks. Feel free to take some fruit or anything left near the front water fountain area. Please don't trample the flowers!


----------



## Ehmjay

Hi!!! Lets be friends, I promise I won't trample your flowers 



Nymeew said:


> TBT Username: Nymeew
> In-Game Name: Aisha
> Friendcode: 7073-8039-9127
> 
> I'm online most part of the day! Looking for friends to play with, it makes me happy when people visit me ♥ Have all fruits and some stalls with gifts for visitors! Just don't run over my flowers please
> Add me! ♥♥


----------



## callie14x

Hi Guys,

i'm from the Netherlands and playing ACNW sincd two weeks. I like to make new friend. Feel free to add me. Got all the fruits.

Friendcode: SW-3955-4645-4784
Switch Profile Name: Callie14x
Character Name: Pascal
Island Name: Gullepe
Native Fruit: Peaches
Hemisphere: Northern


----------



## nickthegun

HTML:
*TBT Username*: nickthegun
*In-game name*:nick
*Friend Code*: 7520-8254-0724


----------



## _Donut_

*TBT Username*: _Donut_
*In-game name*: Jeffrey
*Nintendo Switch name: *Donut
*Friend Code*: 2550-4322-3539

Northern Hemisphere (Western Europe Time). Playing daily waaay too much...due to current events 
Island *Tropico *with native fruit Cherries and (flowers) Hyacinths, Windflowers and pansies.

_As I'm working with a lot of flowers right now, please don't step on them _


----------



## katatcabeswater

hey! i have like no friends on switch so hit me up! im northern hemisphere so would love any friends, but especially southern peeps! 

my switch code is on the left<<


----------



## Darkiie

*In-game name*: Maika
*Friend Code*: 5684-2045-8028

Northern Hemisphere, playing Daily, Native Peaches & have all fruits.


----------



## deborah.kim153

*TBT Username*: deborahkim153 (? I think?)
*In-game name*: tsubaki
*Friend Code*: SW-1915-9511-9504

I have peaches, apples, pears, and coconuts on my island! (Also, a lot of trees?) I'm still trying to figure out what to do with designing my island. I also have random things, will be more than willing to trade and open my island!

I only ask for kindness when visiting--you are more than welcome to shake the trees to pick up fruit, but please don't scoop up entire trees! Also, if you see an item around the island you'd like, please contact me! I'm more than happy to trade or catalog (still haven't figured that out yet). This holds true for flowers~

Stuck at home due to the coronavirus pandemic, but on during random parts of the day. (Also, accidentally stuck in the past--currently in May 2019. Long story.)

I don't have any friends yet, but looking forward to seeing and visiting everyone! ^^


----------



## wilky

0169-5258-2701 only been on a couple weeks, but I have all 6 fruits and lots of trees! Come visit, say hi, leave a note on the board, i try to keep my gate open for friends! I only ask that you be kind to the flowers and leave the fruit trees, take as much fruit as you like though!


----------



## Izzycrossing123

TBT Username: bomholebee
In-game name: beanie
Friend Code: 2635-9946-1600


----------



## katiria_12

I'm new to Animal Crossing 
*Friend code: *SW-2818-5932-0399


----------



## ur mom

Het y’all! I have a Southern hemisphere island, and if I an playoff my gates ser 9/10 open to friends!

TBT Username: gonna remove this for a while. 
In-Game Name: 
Friend Code:


----------



## Bonnie_

*TBT Username*: Bonnie_
*In-game name*: Bonnie
*Friend Code*: 1225-0884-3514


----------



## hillbo9

*TBT Username*: hillbo9
*In-game name*: Chauncey
*Friend Code: *4392-9907-9103

my island’s on the northern hemisphere and its name is Luck Pluck. i have peaches, pears, cherries and coconuts. i also live in asia, so i’ll mostly likely be awake/playing when some of you are sleeping. even though i play nonstop (or as much as i can) i’m not too far in the game and my island’s a complete mess haha.

also just a head’s up, i’m 23 so if you’re uncomfortable with my age, feel free to just ignore this completely.


----------



## V1KT0R

*TBT Username*: V1KT0R
*In-game name*: Viktor
*Friend Code*: 4030-9067-9145


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Brugles said:


> Name is Kierin, playing every day. I have a Northern Hemisphere Island. Currently have all fruit except oranges and windflowers, pansies, some mums and hyacinths. Looking for Southern Hemisphere players to do bug hunting and fishing with.
> 
> Friend code is 3074-7525-3812



This user took some of my hybrids without permission and defriended me shortly afterwards. Stay clear of him at all costs.


----------



## Buntretsu

*TBT Username*: Buntretsu
*In-game name*: Buni
*Friend Code*: 4009-2991-5605


----------



## PigWig

Hi there!

New to AC - looking to make friends and trade fruits. Also interested if anyone has a good price for turnips right now please?
Thanks   

*Friend code:* 7155-9263-3231


----------



## Moochie00

688003547514 he is very new to the game


----------



## Brendo

TBT Username: Brendo
In-game name: Brendan
Friend Code: 4192-7307-1525

Looking to trade/catalogue items for my island


----------



## Admiral Squidlipz

*TBT Username*: Admiral Squidlipz
*In-game name*: Taylor But EmeraldTay is my Switch ID name
*Friend Code*: 3446 3545 9405
North HemiSphere
Island name: Oaktown
Native Fruit: Apples

I love to have my gate open almost daily and give out freebies to those that find me in town!  Add me as s friend and check for open gates often!!!
I'm also a world record setter host of TV program using cosplay and video games!  Feel free to add me and come visit Oaktown anytime the gates are open!


----------



## LinaJanine

Hey guys! Started playing about 10 days ago and am looking to make friends to catch bugs with and fish (Preferably Someone with a Southern Hemisphere Island since I live in the Northern Hemisphere). If anyone is interested in cataloging items, I’m always up for that too! 
Island name: Honey Cove
Native fruit: Peaches

*In-game name*: Lina
*Friend code: *4691-7777-2690

Feel free to add me <3


----------



## FairyB

*TBT Username:* FairyB
*In-game name:* Francesca
*Friend Code:* 2625-1881-6118

Hello! I'm still new to the game, it is my first time playing AC and I started my Island this week! Looking for friends to play with and visit your islands and soon you will be able to visit mine  
Island fruit: Peaches 
North Hemisphere


----------



## pearlescentsheep

*TBT Username*: pearlescentsheep
*In-game Name*: Pearl
*Friend Code*: 1421-4584-3913

*Island Name:* Memento
*Native Fruit:* Apple
*Hemisphere:* Southern

Older player (30+) looking for friends. I'm a full-time healthcare worker currently working from home, so I have a bit of time during the week to open gates and visit people/send gifts. I can't remember my old username here, but I was reasonably active when NL first came out, and I'm happy to help any people who are new to Animal Crossing games, or hang out with fellow veterans of the series. PM if you add me, please!


----------



## stlol

TBT Username: stlol
In-game name: Stephanie
Friend code: 2099-1916-9494


----------



## Buntretsu

*TBT Username*: Buntretsu
*In-game name*: Buni
*Friend Code*: 4009-2991-5605

Gates are currently open so feel free to come but don't destroy my flowers or trees pls


----------



## Elegant Star123

TBT Username: Elegant Girl123
In Game Name: Kelsie
Friend Code: 2607-9264-3411

looking for some new friends for new horizons! i'm really nice and hope we can become good friends


----------



## gymleadercrowd

*TBT Username*: GymLeaderCrowd
*In-game name*: Theo
*Friend Code*: 8183-5147-1135


----------



## annrhw

*TBT Username*: annrhw (I think)
*In-game name*: Ann Rae
*Friend Code*: SW-3853-9137-1022

I'm still pretty new and have no idea what I'm doing HAHA so any friends would be super appreciated!


----------



## kittyyy

*TBT Username*: Kittyyy
*In-game name*: Cautleya
*Friend Code: 4619-3096-7986*


----------



## Yaya1992

TBT Username: kjones146
game name: Yaya
Friend Code: 6692-5731-2318

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



Yaya1992 said:


> TBT Username: kjones146
> game name: Yaya
> Friend Code: 6692-5731-2318 I’m on a lot! Just bought my game yesterday. I have peaches! Would love to have new friends!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

*TBT Username*: MarzipanDragyn
*In-game name*: Mari
*Friend Code*: 1394--0505--7226
Lemme know if y'all need anything!


----------



## kittyyy

My friend code is 4619 3096 7986
My native fruit is apples and i’m willing to trade fruits 
In active on animal crossing often and i’m also looking to fill my catalog. Feel free to add me!


----------



## Mindvoid

*TBT*: Mindvoid
*In-game name*: Seasea
*Friend Code*: 1535-2474-5222


----------



## euphx

*TBT Username*: euphx
*In-game name*: erin
*Friend Code*: 7944-7437-3004


----------



## Yachiru Hatori

*TBT Username*: Yachiru Hatori
*In-game name*: Yachiru
*Friend Code*: 1490-0749-9990

I am looking for friends to enjoy the game with. ;;


----------



## nola2424

*TBT Username*: Rego
*In-game name*: Regan
*Friend Code*: 4141-6295-3241


----------



## Moochie00

User name: moochie00
In game name: mooching
friend code : 7171-9556-5707


----------



## Skyrider

kittyyy said:


> My friend code is 4619 3096 7986
> My native fruit is apples and i’m willing to trade fruits
> In active on animal crossing often and i’m also looking to fill my catalog. Feel free to add me!


Hey, I’d like to trade fruit sometime, my town is pears and I have other fruits as well if you need. Let me know who’s town you would like to meet up at and at what time.


----------



## nola2424

*TBT Username*: Rego
*In-game name*: Regan
*Friend Code*: 4141-6295-3241

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



ThomasTheNerd said:


> TBT Username: ThomasTheNerd
> In-game name: Thomas
> Friend Code: 6463-9123-2915
> 
> Feel free to add me!
> 
> DM me on here, if you wanna play!


Let's play!!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



katatcabeswater said:


> hey! i have like no friends on switch so hit me up! im northern hemisphere so would love any friends, but especially southern peeps!
> 
> my switch code is on the left<<


Adding you now!! I'm from the south as well


----------



## djkon960

*TBT Username*:djkon960
*In-game name*:Francesco 
*Friend Code*: 2570-5046-6431


----------



## CamJam

*TBT Username*: CamJam
*In-game name*:Cami
*Friend Code*:5903-4428-8497

Send me a message on here so we can play together!


----------



## Cray-Z

*TBT Username*: Cray-Z
*In-game name*: Cra-Ken
*Friend Code*: 1067-8308-9507


----------



## bunyip360

Tbt: bunyip360
In game: Nick from Jericho
Sw: 1990-5925-3596

Looking to make new friends!


----------



## Cray-Z

Hey! I'm looking to make great friends with others and play with each other!

 I have every fruit if you need it, and can trade old diy recipes or help catalogue items
TBT Username: Cray-Z
In-game name: Cra-Ken
Friend Code: 1067-8308-9507


----------



## shiggy

TBT Username: Shiggy
In-game name: Shiggy
Friend Code: SW-1158-6785-5400

Hi, I'm looking for Animal Crossing New Horizon pen pals. I probably won't invite you to my island or visit yours very often but I would love to send and receive letters in-game. This way I could also have people to send the duplicates recipes, fossils or other I found.
Please send me a DM on the forum if you send me a friend request and we will arange how to meet in-game.
Thanks for reading, have a good day everyone


----------



## mayorlanna

*TBT Username: *mayorlanna
*In-game name:* Alannah
*Friend Code: *6872-3419-2597


----------



## kittyyy

Alright. Let me get fruit ready for you. Also, if it’s okay with you let’s meet up at your town.


----------



## chips_523

TBT Username: Chips_523
In-game name: chips
Friend Code: SW-6894-5771-7200

I probably won't let anyone on my island.


----------



## Brendo

TBT Username: Brendo
In-game name: Brendan
Friend Code: 4192-7307-1525

Looking to trade/catalogue items for my island 

Contact me through one of the following platforms to exchange Dodo Codes:

-Bell Tree direct message
-Twitter: @
-Discord: Brendo#0547
-Snapchat: thebrendanwex

Looking forward to visiting each other’s islands!


----------



## Arturo elias

Tbt username: Arturo elias
Kn game name: Arturo
Friend code: SW 7891 5257 2018
looking for new Islands to visit, also open to trae!


----------



## RobynMWest

*TBT Username*: RobynMWest
*In-game name*: Robyn
*Friend Code*: 8563-4983-8397

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

TBT Username: RobynMWest
In-game name: Robyn
Friend Code: 8563-4983-8397

Looking for players who open their gates for people to visit.


----------



## ernarae

TBT Username: ernarae (we are two sisters using one account)

In-game name: Erin
Friend Code: 4052-0126-0159
Native fruit: Oranges
Native flowers: Cosmos

In-game name: Erna Rae
Friend Code: 4840-3665-8309
Native fruit: Peaches
Native flower: Mums

We are both daily players, would like some friends to visit, so please feel free to add us.


----------



## xMartin

*TBT Username: *xMartin
*In game name: *Martin
*Friend Code:* 6147 6972 2991

Hi everyone ! I'm brand new to Animal Crossing, I bought New Horizons yesterday and it's my first game in the series. I'm looking for friends to visit different islands and get an idea for what I can do back home.

I'd be happy to trade and help in any way I can, I'll be frequently opening my gate too, so feel free to send me a message whenever I'm online to get my Dodo Code. All friend requests welcome!


----------



## ChubbyPom

ThomasTheNerd said:


> TBT Username: ThomasTheNerd
> In-game name: Thomas
> Friend Code: 6463-9123-2915
> 
> Feel free to add me!
> 
> DM me on here, if you wanna play!


Hey. I’ve sent you a friend request  name: Misschubby


----------



## moonrisekingdom

*TBT Username*: moonrisekingdom
*In-game name*: gina
*Friend Code*:SW-8576-5760-6305


----------



## Candy83

• *TBT User Name:* Candy83
• *In-Game Name:* Candy (console name is D)
• *Friend Code:* SW–5384–7037–2615


----------



## teetle

TBT username: teetle
In game name: teetle
Friend code: 3194-6554-2712


----------



## Supernova

*TBT Username*: Supernova
*In-game name*: Freya
*Friend Code*: 2997-1774-5871


----------



## ChubbyPom

ChubbyPom said:


> Hey. I’ve sent you a friend request  name: Misschubby


----------



## Cheri2414

In-Game name: Cher Bear
Friend Code: 4640-1113-8537

I play quite often!  Would love some new friends


----------



## e l i z a

In game name: Eliza
Friend code: SW-6551-1603-4233

32f from Australia.


----------



## Jenferjo

nelchuu said:


> TBT Username: Helena
> In-game name: Helena
> Friend Code: 4829-8544-5584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native fruit: Peaches, I also have apples! I'd like to have cosmos, tulips or lilies! Looking for people to play with and enjoy the game ^-^ ~


I'm on off and on most of the day... May not  respond (I am working). Been looking for Peaches!!! I have, Pears, Apples, Cherries & Coconuts. Feel free to shop, fish & catch bugs!


----------



## FatLadWithBeard

*TBT Username*: FatLadWithBeard
*In-game name*: Jonesy
*Friend Code*: SW-0188-2565-2316

You can usually find me running around aimlessly on my island, Bawbag Bay


----------



## El Guapo

*TBT Username: *El Guapo
*In-Game Name: *Guapo
*Friend Code: *1698-1748-1097


----------



## wilky

tbt: Wilky
In-game: wilkymama
Sw:  0169 5258 2701


----------



## Hvvyley

*TBT Username*: 
*In-game name*: Hayley 
*Friend Code*: 5444-1740-2815

I'm very new to the game but I'd really love to make some friends to play with!


----------



## Wiimfiuser

TBT Username: Wiimmfiuser
In-Game Name: Samuel
Friend Code: 0516-1597-4795


----------



## Sara?

Hey there friends,

I was wondering who would be interested in playing ACNH with me but in a funsie way, I have added friends before from here  but it just as if  when I had not added anyone. 

What i mean is, I am looking for people to hang together, help each other with resources, send letters every now and then, fish together, just have fun in ACNH ... I dont know what you think about this or if you are getting me. 

Anyones if you are interested in being a more active ACNH friendsie, do let me know in a PM and lets have fun


----------



## Elbeachlvr

TBT: elbeachlvr
In-game: Emily
FC: 4250-4701-4926


----------



## Junnufur

*TBT username: *Junnufur
*In game name: *Yenni
*Friend Code: *1127-2858-8301

I’ll be adding people from here so feel free to add me! I’ve been playing for a week and need some buddies to visit


----------



## Mr.Lee1020

*TBT Username*: Mr.Lee1020
*In-game name*: Lee
*Friend Code*: 4890-2643-9215


----------



## Junnufur

Junnufur said:


> *TBT username: *Junnufur
> *In game name: *Yenni
> *Friend Code: *1127-2858-8301
> 
> I’ll be adding people from here so feel free to add me! I’ve been playing for a week and need some buddies to visit



Send me messages for when we can go to each other’s islands! I play daily so I’m pretty flexible


----------



## Koden

*TBT username:* Koden
*In game name:* Lexi
*Friend code:* 4275-3490-0529

Feel free to add me! I am active nearly every day for at least a few hours ❤︎ Town name is Topanga


----------



## Celinalia

*TBT Username*: celinalia
*In-game name*: celina (my switch name is celinae
*Friend Code*: sw-0699-8655-0682


----------



## Islandernewcomer64

TBT Username: Islandernewcomer64
In-game name: Nick
Friend Code: SW-4774-5274-0220


----------



## Tailspin33

Looking for new, active ACNH friends!

*TBT Username*: Tailspin33
*In-game name*: Tyler
*Friend Code*: 1910-2941-2033

Looking for mature people to play with. Please be LGBT friendly


----------



## Helenajayne93

*TBT Username*: helenajayne93
*In-game name*: Helena
*Friend Code*: SW-4191-2439-2811

Fairly new! Only on my third day of playing so looking to make some new friends


----------



## DaRona

*TBT Username*: Darona
*In-game name*: DaRona
*Friend Code*: SW-5142-3317-9524


----------



## Courts27

Courts27
Courts
0376-1743-4609


----------



## SumOne4u2Nv

*TBT Username*: SumOne4u2Nv
*In-game name*: Amy Lou
*Friend Code: *SW-1822-8215-4906
Northern hemisphere
Native tree is oranges
Flower is windflower


----------



## Dtumnis9

*TBT Username*: dtumnis9
*In-game name*: dave
*Friend Code*: SW- 5303-9880-8028

Hoping to make some animal crossing friends... gates are open


----------



## Zeratu

*TBT Username*: Zeratu
*In-game name*: Alex
*Friend Code*: SW-6523-3616-9504

2 days playing this game, my island has orange and I am from Panama. Loving it so far


----------



## Phailboat-Returns

*TBT Username*: Phailboat-Returns
*In-game name*: Neicy
*Friend Code*: SW-7928-8789-3461

Peaches
Been playing since March 21st, I'm pretty chill. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Angelgirl1992

*TBT Username: Angelgirl1992
In-game name: Caitlin 
Friend Code: *7565-9027-4506

Feel free to add me, I'm on every day


----------



## DrTR1hard

TBT Username: DrTR1hard
In-game name: Benjammin
Friend Code:8087-9051-4039


----------



## Avyon

TBT Username: Avyon
In-Game Name: Avyon
Friend Code: 1554-6371-3039


----------



## Laguna67

*TBT Username*: Laguna
*In-game name*: Chucky D
*Friend Code*: 3760-3769-5105
Southern Hemisphere. (I live in Australia IRL, older player, share the island with my two RL kids)
Native Fruit is Cherry. (Planting Oranges and Coconuts)
Just chilling and fishing, come and visit, love making friends and meeting new people!!


----------



## soulalexis135

TBT Username: SoulAlexis
In-game Name: Alya
Friend Code: 7392-0574-1131


----------



## Coreyx

*TBT Username*: Coreyx
*In-game name*: Corey
*Friend Code*: 0775-8783-9781


----------



## Salsjaard

TBT Username: Salsjaard
In-game name: Salsjaard 
Friend Code: 2787 - 4574 - 3104

My island is in the Northern Hemisphere. 
My native fruit are cherries.
This is my first ever experience with the Animal Crossing series (New Horizons) and it's really enjoyable, reaching 200 hours of play but my island is very lacking haha (I don't time travel at all)


----------



## Balverine

*TBT username*: Zeppeli
*In-game name*: JoJo
*Friend Code*: 7573-7112-7426 

I'm in CST and Northern hemisphere, my natives are oranges, but i have all fruit. I'm on every day and would love some friends who like just hanging out lol
I am in my 20s and do art and play a lot of videogames, so if you have any similar interests def add me lol
(also maybe let me know that you added me so ik who friended me lol)


----------



## Jewel<3

*TBT Username: *Jewel
*In-game name: *Jewel<3
*Friend Code: *3950-5021-9046

I would like more friends to visit and have fun!


----------



## sid____0000

TBT username: sid____0000
In-game name: nat
Friend Code: 0650-8008-7426

~Northern hemisphere
~Native fruit is apple but I have all!
~Pansys, hyacinth, and windflowers available in the nook shop.

: ) happy to water plants or pick fruit for trade and extra DIYS : )


----------



## yourmom420

my fc is 003-6602-0061 im almost always down to play but pls msg me on ig @gucci******** ( i just made an ac ig but i cant decide on  a name right now its cherrypieforkk) i tried to change too many times now they wont let me lol. i keep tt to may 1 for celeste and meteor shower. hmu homies !!!!


----------



## nookwhosthere

My Switch Code:

SW-6850-5888-1782


----------



## jasmineabrownn

my switch friend code is SW-2350-8446-6521
my name in game is Lyla
and my island is called Astra
my gates are pretty much always open


----------



## ting1984

*TBT Username*: ting1984
*In-game name*: tingbot
*Friend Code*: 0729-9794-3581


----------



## Gabe.horizons

TBT Username: Gabe
In-Game Name: Gabe
Friend Code: 0812-3142-3147


----------



## LCookie

I have enough friends for Animal Crossing now!


----------



## Jinna27

*TBT Username*: Jinna27
*In-game name*: Jinna
*Friend Code*: 4606-7276-4600

I play everyday, I just got all the fruits.  Feel free to add me.


----------



## Shiru Wox

*TBT Username*: Shiru Wox
*In-game name*: Shiru Wox
*Friend Code*: 0590-6724-4904


----------



## wilky

Tbt username: wilky
In game name: wilkymama
Friendcode: SW-0169-5258-2701


----------



## MuWushe

*TBT Username*: MuWushe
*In-game name*: MuWushe
*Friend Code*: 2010-4955-9522

I'm on pretty often, too! I am still pretty new, but things are working out~


----------



## Pibble

Laudine said:


> Hello, welcome to the official thread for Friend Codes! Looking for new friends to play with? Well, look no further!
> 
> You can add your information using this format:
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [b]TBT Username[/b]:
> [b]In-game name[/b]:
> [b]Friend Code[/b]:
> 
> 
> 
> Beside this thread, you can also put your Friend Code in your profile as well! It then will appear in your sidebar. Click here to update your profile.
> 
> 
> 
> *Where to find your Friend Code*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *In home screen, select your icon on the top left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Select *Profile* option, and you can find your Friend Code beside your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How to accept friend request*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *Select *Add Friend* option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Use *Received Friend Requests* option to review any friend request you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Online play principles*
> 
> Generally, it is always better to ask permission before taking/doing anything in someone else's town.
> 
> When you visit another town, be sure to follow the rules that the host creates for it. Please always be respectful, whether if you're visiting or accepting visitors. Use your judgement to decide if it's common sense or needs an explanation. When in doubt, it's always better to ask!
> 
> Please be careful with who you add as best friends in the game, because it will give them the ability to chop down trees and dig holes in your town!
> 
> 
> 
> *Only want to do a quick visit?*
> 
> In New Horizons, Nintendo has added a new feature that allows people to do a one-off visit with another player who aren’t on their Nintendo Switch friends list.
> 
> In order to do this, you can talk to Orville. Select "*Invite via Dodo Code™*" option. He'll then give you a five-character code that you can share to anybody you want to invite.
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> 
> Have fun!





Vrisnem said:


> *TBT Username*: Vrisnem
> *In-game name*: Chris
> *Friend Code*: 6527-0103-8715




	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

TBT Username: Pibble
In-game name: Pibble
Friend Code: SW-7842-8497-6003


----------



## Junnufur

Okay I’m trying this again bc I got a lot of requests but no messages. PLEASE message me so we can set up times to visit each other’s islands! I haven’t been able to visit anyone yet  

I have all fruits! Still fairly new to ACNH, I don’t time travel. Would prefer 18+ thank you 

*TBT username: Junnufur
In game name: Yenni
Friend code: 1127-2858-8301*


----------



## YunaApple

TBT Username: YunaApple
In-game name: Emonie
Friend Code: 5574-0790-3028

Add me anytime!


----------



## IrishSarah

IGN; Sarah
Island; Ireland
4780-2368-6311

New to the game but not animal crossing in general. Looking to adventure, hang out and shop haha. Older players welcomed. I am a health care worker so can’t play every day but do play A LOT on my days off.   Not looking for any funny business please and thank you.
PS; Northern hemisphere


----------



## grizzo07

TBT username: grizzo07
In-Game username: Chris
Friend Code: 4325-7180-6822

I'm trying this because none of my friends have animal crossing, so yeah


----------



## peachvantae

TBT username: peachvantae
In-Game Name: isa
Friend Code: 6446-5597-3883

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



Junnufur said:


> Okay I’m trying this again bc I got a lot of requests but no messages. PLEASE message me so we can set up times to visit each other’s islands! I haven’t been able to visit anyone yet
> 
> I have all fruits! Still fairly new to ACNH, I don’t time travel. Would prefer 18+ thank you
> 
> *TBT username: Junnufur
> In game name: Yenni
> Friend code: 1127-2858-8301*


hi! i’m kind of new to the game and i’ve never visited someone’s island. can i visit yours?


----------



## Junnufur

peachvantae said:


> TBT username: peachvantae
> In-Game Name: isa
> Friend Code: 6446-5597-3883
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020
> 
> 
> hi! i’m kind of new to the game and i’ve never visited someone’s island. can i visit yours?


You sure can  just lmk when, I play often


----------



## Mamasxcape

*TBT Username*: Mamasxcape
*In-game name*: Mamasxcape
*Friend Code*: 8214-6464-3325


----------



## TMason

Friend Code: 4943-0936-5394
Switch name: Tasha
Game Name: Boo
Northern Hemisphere island: Jewel Isle
Southern Hemisphere Island: Kitty Cove


----------



## IrishSarah

hillbo9 said:


> *TBT Username*: hillbo9
> *In-game name*: Chauncey
> *Friend Code: *4392-9907-9103
> 
> my island’s on the northern hemisphere and its name is Luck Pluck. i have peaches, pears, cherries and coconuts. i also live in asia, so i’ll mostly likely be awake/playing when some of you are sleeping. even though i play nonstop (or as much as i can) i’m not too far in the game and my island’s a complete mess haha.
> 
> also just a head’s up, i’m 23 so if you’re uncomfortable with my age, feel free to just ignore this completely.


Lol I'm 22. Sent request

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020


	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020


----------



## IrishSarah

Right guys I’m new. I didn’t realise that I when I add a bunch of people on here I can’t get in touch via ACNL unless msg here first. Please please msg me if you add.

IGN; Sarah
Island; Ireland 
SW-4780-2368-6311

I’m 22 full time health care worker so I can only play on my days off but on these days in on ALL the time haha 
I’m looking for people to hang out with, hunt, trade and shop with really etc. Older players welcome! Please msg me if you add. I’ll always open my gates if I’m working away. I’m respectful to all islands as a rules. 

Ps. Northern Hemisphere and pears lol


----------



## dolphinssmile2

TBT Username:  dolphinssmile2
IGN:  Pippa
Island Name:  Bailey's
Native Fruit:  Cherries
SW:  4404-2458-1707

I've played all versions of AC.  Fairly new to New Horizons.  Looking for older players (20+) who open their gates.  The friends I have now never open their gates lol.  I'm a daily player, all different times of the day.  I don't time travel.

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020



IrishSarah said:


> Right guys I’m new. I didn’t realise that I when I add a bunch of people on here I can’t get in touch via ACNL unless msg here first. Please please msg me if you add.
> 
> IGN; Sarah
> Island; Ireland
> SW-4780-2368-6311
> 
> I’m 22 full time health care worker so I can only play on my days off but on these days in on ALL the time haha
> I’m looking for people to hang out with, hunt, trade and shop with really etc. Older players welcome! Please msg me if you add. I’ll always open my gates if I’m working away. I’m respectful to all islands as a rules.
> 
> Ps. Northern Hemisphere and pears lol



I just sent you a friend request.  I'm 47, and I'm on a lot lol.


----------



## NOVAnLUNA2015

IGN: Slim
Island Name: Friends
Native Fruit: Cherries
SW:  8440-3604-2817

Hey everyone!!!  Friends island is shared with my 10 year old daughter. I let her do most of the designing, but we now have a membership, so here’s my friend code so you can become friends with friends Island!!


----------



## ting1984

Added several of you!  I posted mine a little earlier in this thread; FC still available under my username.


----------



## demifugue

*TBT Username*: demifugue
*In-game name*: bdog
*Friend Code*: 3119-1556-4996

Hi everyone. I played ACNL obsessively on the 3DS years ago. It wasn't until a week ago that I finally bought a Switch. So my island is just getting started, but I play for several hours a day. I still have a decent collection of AC amiibo cards if anyone is interested.

Anywho, bottom line is.. I don't have many Switch friends yet. Would really like to visit new islands and have new visitors to mine. So please feel free to add me


----------



## SashaMarie

TBT Username: SashaMarie
In-game name Sasha
Friend Code 4939-0042-5800


----------



## Tabsallan

*TBT Username: *Tabsallan
*In-game name: *Tabs
*Friend code: *6570-9235-8710


Just looking to make new friends


----------



## Divinus

*TBT Username: *Divinus
*In-game name: *Divinus
*Friend code: *8162-9863-3026


----------



## Stretch

*TBT Username*: Stretch
*In-game name*: Stretch
*Native Fruit*: Pears
*Friend Code*: 0360-0312-4938

I’m only a week or so into playing so I don’t really have much to offer, but I really want to make more friends to play with! My discord user and tag is Bonkers#7704 in case you want to use discord instead of in game chat. Oh, and my internet isn’t great so lag is a strong possibility.


----------



## Neb

*TBT Username*: Neb
*In-game name*: Benjamin
*Friend Code*: 1778-2704-5495

My native fruit are pears, but I have trees of every type.


----------



## MilGreat2010

In-Game name: Milan
Friend Code: 2061-6265-6050


----------



## xoKELSEYSPINxo

*TBT Username*: Kspin
*In-game name*: Kspin
*Friend Code*: SW-2991-2433-4029

Looking for a friend to send me a Pitfall Seed


----------



## NOVAnLUNA2015

TBT Username: NOVAnLUNA2015
In-game name: Slim
Friend Code: 8440-3604-2817


----------



## Opal

TBT username: Opal
In-game: Opal
Fc: SW-6833-1589-3395

Btw send me a dm here first so I know who you are!


----------



## Cutesyciaran23

SW-5656-8139-1985

Apples, peaches, pears

Looking to make a few friends for trading and turnip prices, I'm not greedy and wont overcharge for anything. Just looking to add a few people for some extra enjoyment to the game. I'm 22 female from Ireland who has lots of extra time to play acnh. So add me if you want to visit each others islands


----------



## Katzenjammer

*TBT Username*: Katzenjammer
*In-game name*: Lori
*Friend Code*: 2149-8079-3407


----------



## berk23

*TBT Username: berk23
In-game name: Amanda
Friend Code: 1147-4271-2825*


----------



## Gaz

Tbt username: Gaz
in game name: Gaz
freind code: 0262-8665-5030

new to the ACNH, and never Played any of the previous iterations. I’ve loads of fossils and some diy recipes that visitors are welcome to take if they need. I’m on most days, but not for long, but I can leave my gates open. 

looking to get hold of some exotic fruit, apples, pears, oranges?


----------



## Pendragon1980

TBT: Pendragon1980
In-Game Name: Pendragon
Friend Code: 1332-4391-7146

I have peaches is my native fruit. I just started so my island is still under construction so be gentle please


----------



## LadyWooks

TBT: LadyWooks
In-Game Name: Melody
Friend Code: 1079-9257-0509


----------



## ChuckD

Junnufur said:


> Okay I’m trying this again bc I got a lot of requests but no messages. PLEASE message me so we can set up times to visit each other’s islands! I haven’t been able to visit anyone yet
> 
> I have all fruits! Still fairly new to ACNH, I don’t time travel. Would prefer 18+ thank you
> 
> *TBT username: Junnufur
> In game name: Yenni
> Friend code: 1127-2858-8301*


I just added you


----------



## jemrose

Hi Everyone!

TBT: jemrose
In-Game Name: Jemrose
Friend Code: 4917-1635-7100

I'm still fairly new so my island isn't brilliant, in the process of creating orchards for all of my fruit. I don't time jump 
Preferably 18+


----------



## HaileyACNL

Hello everyone! 

*TBT Username*: HaileyACNL
*In-game name*: Velvet
*Friend Code*: 4870-5326-2417

Btw, island still under construction for the most part x)

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020



jemrose said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> TBT: jemrose
> In-Game Name: Jemrose
> Friend Code: 4917-1635-7100
> 
> I'm still fairly new so my island isn't brilliant, in the process of creating orchards for all of my fruit. I don't time jump
> Preferably 18+


I added you!


----------



## Mixer

*TBT Username: *Mixer
*In-game name: *Dexter
*Friend Code: *0112-7643-5338


----------



## Seyon

*TBT Username*: Seyon
*In-game name*: Rumi
*Friend Code*: 0697-0704-9107


----------



## kingkrow

*TBT Username*: kingkrow
*In-game name*: Hafsoos
*Friend Code*: 2308-5954-6595


----------



## biskwest

TBT Username: biskwest 
In-game name: Kailee 
Friend Code: 0298-7600-2228


----------



## MikeAlvares

*TBT Username*: MikeAlvares
*In-game name*: Mike
*Friend Code*: 6403-5687-9012

Oranges! Feel free to add me!


----------



## MKuro

*TBT Username*: MKuro
*In-game name*: Mitch
*Friend Code*: 1081-5197-5045


----------



## Meliodas1986

Hello all,

New to animal crossing have 4 peeps, museum, store, and 4 fruits: oranges, peaches, cherries and coconuts, looking for friends, post nintendo ID and here is mine "SW-3001-8826-4329".

Thanx.


----------



## flimsytaco

*TBT Username*: Flimsytaco
*In-game name*: Hana
*Friend Code*: SW-5514-4451-0625

My town is brand new, just started today but want to get some friends to play and trade with. Native fruit is peaches. Feel free to add me!


----------



## DeltaLoraine

Thanks for the new friends!


----------



## ThirstyMagpie

Not sure what TBT means!?
In game name: Josh

SW-1618-0543-5217


----------



## Meliodas1986

Added everyone here. Above my reply.


----------



## Caito

*TBT Username*: Caito
*In-game name*: Caíto
*Friend Code*: 6727-4901-4791


----------



## ClaretAndBlue22

TBT Username: ClaretAndBlue22
In-game name: Liam
Friend Code: 3544-4826-2016

Island is called Bluestone, native fruit is Apples with a few coconut trees. Feel free to add me


----------



## gexv8

*TBT Username: *Gexv8
*In-Game name: *Trent
*Code: 7763-7796-1392*


----------



## PrettyDoll_

*TBT Username *Prettydoll_
*In Game Name *Sparkles
*Code. *7556-2604-9208


----------



## MilaBanana

TBT Username: MilaBanana
In-game name: Mila
Friend Code: SW-2191-6325-7432

I’m a transgender woman and I’m 26 years old, I’m an artist and a hairstylist, I’m looking for friends to play with. This is my Instagram 






						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					instagram.com
				




if you want to add me It’s my most used platform so it’s easier to reach me


----------



## ClaretAndBlue22

Gates are open again - BQMY8

come and say hello!


----------



## ClaretAndBlue22

MilaBanana said:


> TBT Username: MilaBanana
> In-game name: Mila
> Friend Code: SW-2191-6325-7432
> 
> I’m a transgender woman and I’m 26 years old, I’m an artist and a hairstylist, I’m looking for friends to play with. This is my Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to add me It’s my most used platform so it’s easier to reach me


Very pleased to have you as a friend and hope we can hop over to each other’s islands every now and again and become real good friends


----------



## MilaBanana

Yay me too what is your name on the switch?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020



ClaretAndBlue22 said:


> Very pleased to have you as a friend and hope we can hop over to each other’s islands every now and again and become real good friends


Oh its liam right I saw you added me  you can visit when you want just tell me here


----------



## PrincessSuki

I need more friends to play with and also need a wand to switch clothing


----------



## MilaBanana

PrincessSuki said:


> I need more friends to play with and also need a wand to switch clothing



add me I can make you a wand later if you want


----------



## PrincessSuki

MilaBanana said:


> add me I can make you a wand later if you want



Let me know when you want to play

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020

I need ideas to get my island going and some more fruits too


----------



## MilaBanana

PrincessSuki said:


> Let me know when you want to play
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020
> 
> I need ideas to get my island going and some more fruits too



i have all the fruits also


----------



## PrincessSuki

MilaBanana said:


> i have all the fruits also



I’m trying to make my island better better but  don’t have any ideas


----------



## MilaBanana

PrincessSuki said:


> I’m trying to make my island better better but  don’t have any ideas


 My island is 5 stars maybe you get inspired, it’s 4:30pm here so ill start making dinner and Ill invite you after if you want


----------



## PrincessSuki

MilaBanana said:


> My island is 5 stars maybe you get inspired, it’s 4:30pm here so ill start making dinner and Ill invite you after if you want



What time zone are?


----------



## MilaBanana

PrincessSuki said:


> What time zone are?


EST i think lol.. I’m from Montreal canada


----------



## ClaretAndBlue22

Guys my island is open. - B3GX7


----------



## MilaBanana

ClaretAndBlue22 said:


> Guys my island is open. - B3GX7


On my way!


----------



## KiLaLa

Hi.  I'm in Eastern Time Zone.  My name is Kiera.  My friend code is 6584 9155 9212.

I'm new, and I'd like some friends


----------



## Kdburger

TBT Username: kdburger
In-game name: Krysti
Friend Code: 3990-2155-5225

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



KiLaLa said:


> Hi.  I'm in Eastern Time Zone.  My name is Kiera.  My friend code is 6584 9155 9212.
> 
> I'm new, and I'd like some friends


I sent a friend request!


----------



## KiLaLa

GFR6W

Stop in and say hi!


----------



## Kdburger

Opal said:


> TBT username: Opal
> In-game: Opal
> Fc: SW-6833-1589-3395
> 
> Btw send me a dm here first so I know who you are!


I’m going to send you a friend request!  I’m Krysti in the game—kdburger on the switch!


----------



## KiLaLa

Kdburger said:


> TBT Username: kdburger
> In-game name: Krysti
> Friend Code: 3990-2155-5225
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020
> 
> 
> I sent a friend request!


I sent you a


Kdburger said:


> TBT Username: kdburger
> In-game name: Krysti
> Friend Code: 3990-2155-5225
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020
> 
> 
> I sent a friend request!


I sent a dodo code!


----------



## PrincessSuki

Kdburger said:


> I’m going to send you a friend request!  I’m Krysti in the game—kdburger on the switch!


How old are you?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



KiLaLa said:


> Hi.  I'm in Eastern Time Zone.  My name is Kiera.  My friend code is 6584 9155 9212.
> 
> I'm new, and I'd like some friends


How old are you?


----------



## Kdburger

PrincessSuki said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020
> 
> 
> How old are you?


I’m 51.


----------



## PrincessSuki

Laudine said:


> Hello, welcome to the official thread for Friend Codes! Looking for new friends to play with? Well, look no further!
> 
> You can add your information using this format:
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [b]TBT Username[/b]:
> [b]In-game name[/b]:
> [b]Friend Code[/b]:
> 
> 
> 
> Beside this thread, you can also put your Friend Code in your profile as well! It then will appear in your sidebar. Click here to update your profile.
> 
> 
> 
> *Where to find your Friend Code*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *In home screen, select your icon on the top left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Select *Profile* option, and you can find your Friend Code beside your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How to accept friend request*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *Select *Add Friend* option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Use *Received Friend Requests* option to review any friend request you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Online play principles*
> 
> Generally, it is always better to ask permission before taking/doing anything in someone else's town.
> 
> When you visit another town, be sure to follow the rules that the host creates for it. Please always be respectful, whether if you're visiting or accepting visitors. Use your judgement to decide if it's common sense or needs an explanation. When in doubt, it's always better to ask!
> 
> Please be careful with who you add as best friends in the game, because it will give them the ability to chop down trees and dig holes in your town!
> 
> 
> 
> *Only want to do a quick visit?*
> 
> In New Horizons, Nintendo has added a new feature that allows people to do a one-off visit with another player who aren’t on their Nintendo Switch friends list.
> 
> In order to do this, you can talk to Orville. Select "*Invite via Dodo Code™*" option. He'll then give you a five-character code that you can share to anybody you want to invite.
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> 
> Have fun!


How old do I have to be on this forum?


----------



## Kdburger

PrincessSuki said:


> How old do I have to be on this forum?


I just joined today; I don’t think there’s an age requirement.


----------



## PrincessSuki

Kdburger said:


> I just joined today; I don’t think there’s an age requirement.


Mmm I wouldn’t know I joined a couple weeks ago so I wasn’t sure


----------



## mollcats

*TBT Username: *mollcats
*In-game name:* Lyra
*Island name: *Starlight
*Friend code:  *
5424-3298-1317

Hi, I've been playing NH just over a week. I'm not new to Animal Crossing and have played since WW. 
Native tree is peach.
Northern Hemisphere. 
I am an older player 38 years. I share the island with my children. I will visit often and try to open my gates often.


----------



## beachboibum

*TBT Username*: beachboibum
*In-game name*: Brian
*Friend Code*: SW-4622-6825-0702

Just looking for people to play with from time to time


----------



## Kdburger

mollcats said:


> *TBT Username: *mollcats
> *In-game name:* Lyra
> *Island name: *Starlight
> *Friend code:  *
> 5424-3298-1317
> 
> Hi, I've been playing NH just over a week. I'm not new to Animal Crossing and have played since WW.
> Native tree is peach.
> Northern Hemisphere.
> I am an older player 38 years. I share the island with my children. I will visit often and try to open my gates often.


Hi—I sent you a friend request. I’m 51, and was playing with my son—and started being a more regular player than he is!  We’ve played since WW, too, and love the franchise!  Our island is not “inspirational” or well-developed, but I’m enjoying the game and would love some more friends!  I’m eastern standard time.


----------



## Annabert.Kega12

hallejulia said:


> *TBT Username*: hallejulia
> *In-game name*: Yu
> *Friend Code*: 3642-0908-0991


Hi! Saw your post! Feel free to add me 4578-7113-6997


----------



## mollcats

Kdburger said:


> Hi—I sent you a friend request. I’m 51, and was playing with my son—and started being a more regular player than he is!  We’ve played since WW, too, and love the franchise!  Our island is not “inspirational” or well-developed, but I’m enjoying the game and would love some more friends!  I’m eastern standard time.


Hi, I've accepted your request. My gates are open. I'm on GMT.


----------



## Lincoln1977

TBT username: Lincoln1977
In-game name: Andy
Friend code: 5808-3130-8030


----------



## SashaMarie

Cutesyciaran23 said:


> SW-5656-8139-1985
> 
> Apples, peaches, pears
> 
> Looking to make a few friends for trading and turnip prices, I'm not greedy and wont overcharge for anything. Just looking to add a few people for some extra enjoyment to the game. I'm 22 female from Ireland who has lots of extra time to play acnh. So add me if you want to visit each others islands



I have apples peaches and pears on my island you can have. And I also have a lot of extra time to spend playing Acnh with very few friends playing so I'm going to add you!!!


----------



## MoonPrincessJenn

*TBT Username*: MoonPrincessJenn
*In-game name*: ( :3 Usagi 
*Friend Code*: 3224-9018-8326


----------



## SashaMarie

My island is opened and Flick is visiting. - J7HTK


----------



## Kayla_Doll

*TBT Username*: Kayla_Doll 
*In-game name*: Kayla 
*Friend Code*: 0477-7071-6328

I'm looking for friends that can help water plants / catalogue and I'd be happy to reciprocate please PM me if you are interested x


----------



## CodyYuki

*TBT Username*: CodyYuki
*In-game name*: CodyYuki
*Friend Code*:  1026-9642-6715

Any friends is good friends, just wanna visit, trade, and do silly stuff sometimes


----------



## Kayla_Doll

pearlescentsheep said:


> *TBT Username*: pearlescentsheep
> *In-game Name*: Pearl
> *Friend Code*: 1421-4584-3913
> 
> *Island Name:* Memento
> *Native Fruit:* Apple
> *Hemisphere:* Southern
> 
> Older player (30+) looking for friends. I'm a full-time healthcare worker currently working from home, so I have a bit of time during the week to open gates and visit people/send gifts. I can't remember my old username here, but I was reasonably active when NL first came out, and I'm happy to help any people who are new to Animal Crossing games, or hang out with fellow veterans of the series. PM if you add me, please!


Hi Pearl, I've sent you a friend request im also 30+ and looking for new ACNH friends, I too am a bit of an AC veteran having been playing since Wild World. Anyway, my island is Northern Hemisphere,  and I'm in the UK so please feel free to accept my friend request x Kayla x


----------



## roserk

TBT: roserk
In -game name: Rose
Friend code: SW-4681-2074-4527

Hi all, I'm new to animal crossing, but my island is doing well. I share the island with Raiin, she's the builder. We have lots of recipes so please feel free to pick up some from our island. I'm playing quite frequently.


----------



## cervint

*TBT Username*: cervint
*In-game name*: Topher
*Friend Code*: SW-3862-6725-1210

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



roserk said:


> TBT: roserk
> In -game name: Rose
> Friend code: SW-4681-2074-4527
> 
> Hi all, I'm new to animal crossing, but my island is doing well. I share the island with Raiin, she's the builder. We have lots of recipes so please feel free to pick up some from our island. I'm playing quite frequently.


I added u


----------



## April Snow

*TBT Username*: April Snow
*In-game name*: April Snow
*Friend Code*: SW-1362-5122-9829


----------



## Libbyannii

TBT Username: LibbyAnnii 
In-game name: Kitten
Friend Code: SW-6960-3265-8023


----------



## StiX

TBT Username: StiX
In-game name: Joël
Friend Code: SW-2006-0457-3718

Looking to make new friends to help eachother out and send random gifts to. Preferably around the same age as me (early 30s) Please DM me if you add me ^^


----------



## alcoholicwonder101

TBT Username: alcoholicwonder101
In-game Name: girl
Friend Code: 5368-9806-0590
if nobody adds me i’m going to cry i just got this ds for my bday and i don’t have any friends


----------



## Jessicafits

TBT Username: Jessicafits
In-game Name: Jmcquake
Friend Code: 2328-7520-1911


----------



## gamergirl92

2616-1015-0238


----------



## taylortots

TBT Username: Taylortots
In-game name: Taylortots
Friend Code: 6564-7454-5799


----------



## Krimzn

TBT Username: Krimzn
In-game Name: Krimzn (Paw Island)
Friend Code: 5947-6956-0784
Looking to make new friends here! Happy to trade DIYs, craft items and share materials!


----------



## Kwisten

Hello, I'm very new to this forum, but a long time Animal Crossing fan! I'd love to have visitors!

*TBT Username: Kwisten
In-Game Name: Kristen (The Shire)
SW-1245-8477-4410*


----------



## Megannn_

TBT Username: Megannn_
In-game name: Megan
Friend Code: 3090-4201-3654

Would love some friends to play with and go to each others islands, no one I know irl has this game and its not as fun


----------



## mnoyeahboo

TBT Username: mnoyeahboo
In-game name: Mia
Friend Code: 3766-4509-2589


----------



## ting1984

Been awhile, so here goes again --

TBT Username: ting1984
In-game name: tingbot
Friend Code:  SW-0729-9794-3581 

5 star island.  I love having visitors, and visiting other islands!  Feel free to shop.  All I ask is you refrain from running/trampling over the flowers, and avoid taking fruit from the trees.


----------



## Zelc

Hi.... I am new to this game and also new to this forums. Just been playing for one week And is really fun. If anyone like to add me...(edit part: and private message me after you add me pLiz if you like to visit my island..... thanks..... Recently I got 5 star rating after exactly 1 months playing....)

TBT username : Zelc
In-Game : Joni (Bali Isle) - Northern Hemisphere
Friend-code : 2209-6011-1927


----------



## PinkeeMoon

*TBT Username*: PinkeeMoon
*In-game name*: Pinkee
*Friend Code*: 4054-5809-4504


----------



## Aimlaurx

TBT Username: Aimlaurx
In-game name: Aimee
Friend Code: 2687-6913-5003 
Just got Nintendo membership and have been playing animal crossing for a few weeks now and need friends and wanna visit islands 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020



PinkeeMoon said:


> *TBT Username*: PinkeeMoon
> *In-game name*: Pinkee
> *Friend Code*: 4054-5809-4504




added 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020



PinkeeMoon said:


> *TBT Username*: PinkeeMoon
> *In-game name*: Pinkee
> *Friend Code*: 4054-5809-4504




added 


Megannn_ said:


> TBT Username: Megannn_
> In-game name: Megan
> Friend Code: 3090-4201-3654
> 
> Would love some friends to play with and go to each others islands, no one I know irl has this game and its not as fun




Added!!


----------



## Borealis

*TBT Username*: Borealis
*In-game name*: Laura 
*Friend Code*: 7760-8354-0517


----------



## ClaretAndBlue22

DRHHH dodo code, come and visit


----------



## Insanidee

I don’t know how to delete a post


----------



## Amo

*TBT Username*: 
*In-game name*: El Toro 
*Friend Code*: SW-4519-3086-2604

My town is brand new, just started a couple days ago but want to get some friends to play and trade with. Native fruit is apples. Feel free to add me!


----------



## Dom

TBT Username: Dom
In-game name: Louise
Friend Code: SW-6717-8005-1803

I just started over (new console), I don't TT but I'd love to share DIYs, NPCs visits and so much more. Feel free to add me, PM me if you do so I can add you back


----------



## CatAstrophe

10NHL from Spain  I have pears and orange! I need apples and apricots Please!! LGBTQ people more than invited to come and enjoy in my Island


----------



## CatAstrophe

Dodo Code is CGBSC. Bring apples and apricots please


----------



## jewel1979

mollcats said:


> *TBT Username: *mollcats
> *In-game name:* Lyra
> *Island name: *Starlight
> *Friend code:  *
> 5424-3298-1317
> 
> Hi, I've been playing NH just over a week. I'm not new to Animal Crossing and have played since WW.
> Native tree is peach.
> Northern Hemisphere.
> I am an older player 38 years. I share the island with my children. I will visit often and try to open my gates often.


Hey  I'm around the same age bracket too - long time player of AC but new to forums lol


----------



## KatKarma

*TBT Username*: Katkarma
*In-game name*: Katkarma
*Friend Code*: 7813-3327-3994


----------



## KatKarma

mollcats said:


> *TBT Username: *mollcats
> *In-game name:* Lyra
> *Island name: *Starlight
> *Friend code:  *
> 5424-3298-1317
> 
> Hi, I've been playing NH just over a week. I'm not new to Animal Crossing and have played since WW.
> Native tree is peach.
> Northern Hemisphere.
> I am an older player 38 years. I share the island with my children. I will visit often and try to open my gates often.



Hi, I'm Katkarma.  I'm pretty new to the game too!  I just sent you a friend request.  My native tree is apple but I have a lot of pear and some orange trees too.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020

My island is open - 41PQS - Port Kalas


----------



## KatKarma

Hi everyone,  my Dodo code is 115D9.  I've got apples (native), oranges and pears.  I'm looking for peaches and cherries.  I also have a ton of flowers and many hybrids.


----------



## roseste-

*TBT Username: *Roseste-
*In-Game Name: *Cassie
*Friend code: 5257-8086-9020*


----------



## Insanidee

*TBT Username: *Insanidee
*In-game name: *Dee
*Friend Code: *SW-1769-5463-7494

I’m 30 years old, northern hemisphere. New the forums but not the game. I have oranges, peaches, and apples

I like to play to unwind, looking for friends to sometimes play with ☺


----------



## KatKarma

Insanidee said:


> *TBT Username: *Insanidee
> *In-game name: *Dee
> *Friend Code: *SW-1769-5463-7494
> 
> I’m 30 years old, northern hemisphere. New the forums but not the game. I have oranges, peaches, and apples
> 
> I like to play to unwind, looking for friends to sometimes play with ☺


Hi, I'll send an invite.  My Switch name is Cattymack6.  I have apples, pears and oranges.


----------



## Michaeldemarch

TBZ Username micmz
in-game name michael
Friend Code : SW-3356-8504-9409


----------



## Vaeda Avenue

Name - Avenue
Island Name - Autumn Ave
Native Fruit - Orange
Northern Hemisphere
Friend Code - SW-1011-9726-8910


----------



## Masso

*TBT Username*: Masso
*In-game name*: Masso
*Friend Code*: 2028-7939-8876

I’m very strange to AC series and AC:NH too. This is my first experience. I need friends to visit and hang out.


----------



## vivian6170

*TBT Username*: vivian6170
*In-game name*: Vivian
*Friend Code*: 6517-0126-2711


----------



## Nina123

*TBT Username:*  Nina123
*In-game name*: Nina
*Island name:* Paradiso
*Friend code*: 7204-0490-1247


----------



## Nicole.

TBT Username: Nicole.
In-game name: Nicole
Island name: Te Fiti
Friend code: 2332-4987-6402

My island is near enough complete and I'm active everyday. Preferably, I like to play with 18+ players but I'm not fussed. I'm from the UK, so I'm living in BST time zone


----------



## igortw21

*TBT Username*: igortw21
*In-game name*: Igor
*Friend Code*: 2020-3097-9539

I'm new to the animal crossing world. I have been playing for a few weeks and want to make some friends and visit other Islands.


----------



## Claire85

Hello! Looking for islands to visit and want people to come visit me!

Friend code 7077 1328 7507


----------



## igortw21

Claire85 said:


> Hello! Looking for islands to visit and want people to come visit me!
> 
> Friend code 7077 1328 7507




Hey Claire Just added you! How can we visit each others Island? I cant see you in the list of best friends on the game...


----------



## Claire85

You have to open your gate, are  you online now? I will open my gate so you can visit


----------



## stefaniek_1111

*TBT Username*:stefaniek_1111 
*In-game name*:Steffi
*Friend Code*:8305-6176-8705


----------



## Biscottti

I used to play animal crossing wild world years ago! Now I finally have new horizons I need friends! I’m 25 let me know if interested!


----------



## arteritt

TBT Username: Arteritt
In-game name: Daisy
Island name: Aoki
Friend code: 1032-7103-6550

I've just joined the forum and i would really like to find friends to play with!


----------



## vanghern

Username: Vanghern
IGN: Vanghern
Island name: Aksum
Code: 1692-5341-2819

Just started my journey with nintento online services. Add me


----------



## Ashley S

Hi everyone!  I am looking for peaches for my island!! If you have some, let's be friends and help each other out... 

*TBT Username*: Ashley
*In-game name*: Ashley
*Friend Code*: 5025-3752-7618


----------



## lawhyte33

TBT: lawhyte33
In game name: Laura 
FC: 6325-2509-7702


----------



## WalceDony

*TBT Username*: WalceDony
*In-game name*: Walce
*Friend Code*: 6869-4755-6674

I prefer 18+ but I'm not fussy, I'm active most days so just PM me on here if you would like to play


----------



## BlueberryTheCat

Eggplant
2311-8300-9641
Anytime i am on i will open my gate!


----------



## Drewbacca529

Hi everyone!  Looking to visit and have visitors!  My island is a work in progress.  
friend code:  SW-0400-2004-8163
Island Name:  Logantown
In game name:  drew


----------



## Oddes

*TBT Username*: Oddes
*In-game name*:Oddes
*Friend Code*: sw-1369-5022-7619


----------



## PemaGrey

TBT name: PemaGrey
In- game name: Ash
Friend code: SW-5804-4421-2715

Looking for pears or apples.. will send gift of NMTs or star frags, gold nugs, i have cherries, oranges and peaches also


----------



## velvetmoo

Just started and would love some friends!
*TBT Username: *velvetmoo
*In-game name:* Fran
*Friend Code:* 3564-3722-0809


----------



## Kruse79

*TBT Username: *Kruse79
*In-game name:* Kruse79
*Friend Code:* 7856-6190-1124

I have played most of the AC games, and am currently trying to complete my latest catalog
At the moment I am looking for tulips and roses.
I am in the UK so playing Northern, would love to visit some people in the  southern hemisphere to gather more fish and bugs, and will open my gates in exchange.


----------



## Kirstyanimalcrossing

Hi I’m looking for cherries, peaches and pears. Just got my online membership and been playing offline for last month or so. Would be great to find a few friends to visit islands. Want some inspiration for mine  I’m 29 (mum to two girls) so preferably older players.


----------



## Nicki87

I have no animal crossing friends lol please be my friend  
Friend code : 2149-3890-4800 
I have peaches , oranges, cherries, coconuts


----------



## Kirstyanimalcrossing

Nicki87 said:


> I have no animal crossing friends lol please be my friend
> Friend code : 2149-3890-4800
> I have peaches , oranges, cherries, coconuts



hi il be your friend. I can bring apples over if you need them?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Kirstyanimalcrossing said:


> hi il be your friend. I can bring apples over if you need them?



and pears


----------



## Nina123

Kirstyanimalcrossing said:


> Hi I’m looking for cherries, peaches and pears. Just got my online membership and been playing offline for last month or so. Would be great to find a few friends to visit islands. Want some inspiration for mine  I’m 29 (mum to two girls) so preferably older players.


I can bring you all the fruit you need.    Just send me Dodo code.


----------



## Bezza

*TBT Username*: Bezza
*In-game name*: Alfie
*Friend Code*: 2458-7559-1878


----------



## CourtneyB

Mine is 6693-5045-6901 
Add me


----------



## Sliperoni

I have been absolutely enjoying my time on my island and having good times with my fellow villagers, but it would be a lot more fun to enjoy it with some people who are chill. Always looking to trade items etc and always open to creative insight from others to improve my island.

Friend Code is *2727-8525-2400*
Towns name is *Windfall*
My name in game is *Slip*
native fruit are apples,


----------



## CourtneyB

Sliperoni said:


> I have been absolutely enjoying my time on my island and having good times with my fellow villagers, but it would be a lot more fun to enjoy it with some people who are chill. Always looking to trade items etc and always open to creative insight from others to improve my island.
> 
> Friend Code is *2727-8525-2400*
> Towns name is *Windfall*
> My name in game is *Slip*
> native fruit are apples,



I’ve added you.. named Courtney


----------



## adamn3d

Fairly active with close to 1200 hours

Friendcode: 6581-6931-0223
Player Name: Adamn
Island: Adream


----------



## ~orquidea~

Friendcode: 5259-0232-2525
Town: Qaylula
in-game name: ~orquídea~

My island is in the Northern hemisphere and native fruit is cherry. Not much here, and would love inspiration!

I'm in my 30s, in case you're looking for someone closer to your age...


----------



## adamn3d

~orquidea~ said:


> Friendcode: 5259-0232-2525
> Town: Qaylula
> in-game name: ~orquídea~
> 
> My island is in the Northern hemisphere and native fruit is cherry. Not much here, and would love inspiration!
> 
> I'm in my 30s, in case you're looking for someone closer to your age...



Sent you a request


----------



## ~orquidea~

adamn3d said:


> Sent you a request


Thanks Adam! I've just added you!


----------



## Em623

*TBT Username*: Em623
*In-game name*: Em
*Friend Code*: SW-0802-1537-4999 ‘Mecc’
*Occupations*: Doodler, study of design philosophy, practice of ritualistic sacrifice, and lollygagging.

Oh, I guess I should mention I shift from being nocturnal and, well, not being that. As of now I typically play from morning to earlier afternoon, that’s subject to change though.


----------



## MissShema

*TBT Username*: MissShema
*In-game name*: Shema
*Friend Code:  5725-1494-1410*


----------



## hisangel09

*TBT Username:* hisangel09:
*In-game name:* hisangel09:
*Friend Code:* 3409-2107-0323:


----------



## callie14x

*Friendcode: *3955-4645-4784
*Town name: *Gullepe
*Ingame name: *Pascal

I've got *all the fruits*, when you're in my town, feel free to pickup as much fruit as you can.
Oh yeah, and if you wanna meet *Raymond* in real (ingame) life. Make sure you visit him and say hi


----------



## Roxxy

Friend code 0240-5922-3241
Town name Bayside
Ingame name Roxy

Would like to make friends and help each other out  I am bst/gmt in a few weeks (uk)


----------



## Sara?

Hellowie  !

Well since this all started with Covid, I am having like toons of me time ( a bit too much for my liking specially with all the restrictions ) so I am playing tons tons more than i used to and literally having a second life in my town and with all of you. I am super down to send each other post cards, meet from time to time, go for bugs/fish etc together, trade. 

Also i have been thinking , If we should in someones island ( I dont mind to open my doors  ) and do some kind of halloween costume festival and a pre party, with fireworks, balloons, maybe presents, dunno hahaha an idea which has been popping in my mind since oct 1 hehe.

My friend Code is under my photo just send me a friend request and send mail so we can start to click


----------



## YSMaster

hi everyone! i am just starting in animal crossing new horizons, but i have been played in the 3DS  my town is a little empty 
i am posting my code if someone would like to play together, i can help and trade, will not mess up your stuff, just point me the directions
have fun!

username Yuri
4011-8561-1835
my native fruit is Pear

im 30 years old
south hemisphere


----------



## boymomof2

Hey y’all!!  My name is Nikki. I have been playing ACNH for a while now but I am new to the friends part of it. If anyone wants a new friend, please let me know 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020

My friend code is 347997950097


----------



## Mad Aly

*TBT Username*: Mad Aly
*In-game name*: Mad Aly
*Friend Code*: 6297-5838-2197

I've been playing for just under a month, and I'm currently terraforming and moving everything around on my island, Atlantis. But I could definitely use lots of breaks and friends to just chill with. ("The more the merrier!") So, hit me up and let's hang!   I'm on all day, every day.
Just message me here so I know who you are.


----------



## boymomof2

*TBT USERNAME:  *boymomof2
*IN GAME NAME:  *Nikki
*FRIEND CODE:  *3479-9795-0097


----------



## CedarCove_

*TBT Username*: CedarCove_
*In-game name*: Emily
*Friend Code*: SW-4804-8684-4692

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020



boymomof2 said:


> *TBT USERNAME:  *boymomof2
> *IN GAME NAME:  *Nikki
> *FRIEND CODE:  *3479-9795-0097


I sent you a request.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020



YSMaster said:


> hi everyone! i am just starting in animal crossing new horizons, but i have been played in the 3DS  my town is a little empty
> i am posting my code if someone would like to play together, i can help and trade, will not mess up your stuff, just point me the directions
> have fun!
> 
> username Yuri
> 4011-8561-1835
> my native fruit is Pear
> 
> im 30 years old
> south hemisphere


I sent you a request.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020



~orquidea~ said:


> Friendcode: 5259-0232-2525
> Town: Qaylula
> in-game name: ~orquídea~
> 
> My island is in the Northern hemisphere and native fruit is cherry. Not much here, and would love inspiration!
> 
> I'm in my 30s, in case you're looking for someone closer to your age...


I sent you a request.


----------



## itsmxuse

Hi! I’ve been playing ACNH Since June but a lot of my friends have stopped playing so I want to try and get out of my shyness and make some new friends 
*Tbt username : itsmxuse 
In game name : Shannelise 
Friend code : 1445-0571-7521*

Due to work I’ve recently have only been able to play in the evens and nights


----------



## ting1984

itsmxuse said:


> Hi! I’ve been playing ACNH Since June but a lot of my friends have stopped playing so I want to try and get out of my shyness and make some new friends
> *Tbt username : itsmxuse
> In game name : Shannelise
> Friend code : 1445-0571-7521*
> 
> Due to work I’ve recently have only been able to play in the evens and nights



I'm in the same boat, except I've been playing since launch.  All Belltree ACers, feel free to add me; code to the left under my username and info.


----------



## Miss Spooks

TBT Username: Miss Spooks
In-Game name: Allie
Friend Code: 7373-4482-2909
Edit: I wanted to say something about myself!
I’m, as my name indicates, a girl. I’m kind and generous, love hanging with friends, and also my Timezone is EST but that doesn’t matter, I play by day and night! I get very sleep deprived though. Also, if you ever play with me and I suddenly get really quiet or start to hide, it’s just me being my causal depressed self so don’t worry about it!


----------



## GothiqueBat

Tbt username : GothiqueBat
In game name : Kumi~❤
Friend code : 1366-2905-4018

Looking for friends and just people to hang out with and chat maybe using the best friend function? I leave my island open a lot because to lazy to shut after a trade etc so feel free to drop by! Just obviously,  don't mess with my stuff,  take or break anything c: 

I'm a new player (literally only got NH 3 days ago) so massivly working my island,  would love to visit others too for inspiration and just to see others wonderful creations!

Just pm me first so I know who you are when I accept,  I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Mad Aly

Miss Spooks said:


> TBT Username: Miss Spooks
> In-Game name: Allie
> Friend Code: 7373-4482-2909
> Edit: I wanted to say something about myself!
> I’m, as my name indicates, a girl. I’m kind and generous, love hanging with friends, and also my Timezone is EST but that doesn’t matter, I play by day and night! I get very sleep deprived though. Also, if you ever play with me and I suddenly get really quiet or start to hide, it’s just me being my causal depressed self so don’t worry about it!



I relate so hard to this!! (Even our names are similar...) The only difference is that my timezone is PST, lol. But, in any case, I've added you!


----------



## Miss Spooks

GothiqueBat said:


> Tbt username : GothiqueBat
> In game name : Kumi~❤
> Friend code : 1366-2905-4018
> 
> Looking for friends and just people to hang out with and chat maybe using the best friend function? I leave my island open a lot because to lazy to shut after a trade etc so feel free to drop by! Just obviously,  don't mess with my stuff,  take or break anything c:
> 
> I'm a new player (literally only got NH 3 days ago) so massivly working my island,  would love to visit others too for inspiration and just to see others wonderful creations!
> 
> Just pm me first so I know who you are when I accept,  I'd appreciate it!


Hah! Hi! I’m new too, I’m going to add you because you just seem so great!


----------



## eseamir

*TBT username:* eseamir
*In-game name:* Emily
*Friend code:* 2505-5233-5040


----------



## HailRaven

*TBT Username:* HailRaven
*In-game name:* HailRaven
*Friend Code:* 7270 - 0700 - 4443


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

*TBT Username*: Variety.Gamer 4438
*In-game name*: Joshua
*Friend Code*: 3285-0551-5525

Mostly just looking to start up a friend group where we can exchange the service of watering one another's flowers for that sweet bonus chance of hybrids  You can also feel free to shop, catch bugs/fish/deep sea creatures, collect fruit, etc. on my island as well however.


----------



## Tutle

*TBT Username: Tutle
In-game name:* ^_^
*Friend Code:*  1222-5457-3621

Happy to add anyone as friends.


----------



## CodyMKW

itsmxuse said:


> Hi! I’ve been playing ACNH Since June but a lot of my friends have stopped playing so I want to try and get out of my shyness and make some new friends
> *Tbt username : itsmxuse
> In game name : Shannelise
> Friend code : 1445-0571-7521*
> 
> Due to work I’ve recently have only been able to play in the evens and nights





Miss Spooks said:


> TBT Username: Miss Spooks
> In-Game name: Allie
> Friend Code: 7373-4482-2909
> Edit: I wanted to say something about myself!
> I’m, as my name indicates, a girl. I’m kind and generous, love hanging with friends, and also my Timezone is EST but that doesn’t matter, I play by day and night! I get very sleep deprived though. Also, if you ever play with me and I suddenly get really quiet or start to hide, it’s just me being my causal depressed self so don’t worry about it!





eseamir said:


> *TBT username:* eseamir
> *In-game name:* Emily
> *Friend code:* 2505-5233-5040





HailRaven said:


> *TBT Username:* HailRaven
> *In-game name:* HailRaven
> *Friend Code:* 7270 - 0700 - 4443





Tutle said:


> *TBT Username: Tutle
> In-game name:* ^_^
> *Friend Code:*  1222-5457-3621
> 
> Happy to add anyone as friends.


sent request


----------



## ashikubi

*TBT Username*: ashikubi
*In-game name*: Kath
*Friend Code*: 4117-2909-4984

Just started this game yesterday & would love to be friends!


----------



## peppy villager

*TBT Username*: Crunchy
*In-game name*: Lila
*Friend Code*: 6622-5739-9491

I just like seeing people online on my friends list while I play  It makes me feel not lonely haha. So feel free to add me!


----------



## mollyp

*TBT Username*: mollyp
*In-game name*: Molly
*Friend Code*: 8305-2338-5122


----------



## Rajescrossing

*TBT Username: Raje
In-game name : Raje
Friend code: 0551-1667-1709

Feel free to add me *


----------



## Joshua_DaPro

*TBT Username*: Joshua_DaPro
*In-game name*: Joshua
*Friend Code*: 7017-7079-4220

*Feel free to add me. I'm mostly online all the time*


----------



## AHarris92

*TBT Username*: AHarris92
*In-game name*: Chompy
*Friend Code*: 0927-3955-8189


----------



## CassidyH21

TBT Username: CassidyH21
In-game name: Cassidy
Friend Code: 5581-7022-2440

New to ACNH and would love to make some friends! Anyone feel free to add me!


----------



## velv3tkisses

TBT Username: Velv3tkisses
In-game name: Velv3t
Friend Code: 1462-0708-8022

<3 Would love to friend you!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2020



CassidyH21 said:


> TBT Username: CassidyH21
> In-game name: Cassidy
> Friend Code: 5581-7022-2440
> 
> New to ACNH and would love to make some friends! Anyone feel free to add me!


I added you!  Velv3tkisses


----------



## CassidyH21

velv3tkisses said:


> TBT Username: Velv3tkisses
> In-game name: Velv3t
> Friend Code: 1462-0708-8022
> 
> <3 Would love to friend you!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2020
> 
> 
> I added you!  Velv3tkisses


Accepted! Thanks


----------



## Kkatarakta

Im looking for friends! Feel free to add me 7501-1776-9407


----------



## EhBayBay

Kkatarakta said:


> Im looking for friends! Feel free to add me 7501-1776-9407


Have  added you!


----------



## Kkatarakta

EhBayBay said:


> Have  added you! ☺


Great! Can i have your dodo code? Its my first time traveling online


----------



## Living Fossil

*TBT Username:* Living Fossil

*In game name:* Vinicius

*Island:* Albatross

*Friend Code:* 0297-6799-0780.

New to this website, but veteran player of AC since Wild World. I have played New Horizons non-stop since the game came out. Send help haha. Also, I would _prefer if you are over 20+_ if you add me, since I'm in my late 20's... but feel free to add otherwise too! 

Drop a reply or PM if you do! Thanks!


----------



## Tiffkaboo

*TBT Username*: Tiffkaboo
*In-game name*: Tiffani
*Friend Code*:  1168-8797-5490


----------



## Roos90

*TBT Username*: Roos90
*In-game name*: Roos
*Friend Code*: 3347-5524-9602


----------



## Riagan

*TBT Username: *Riagan
*In-Game Name:* Anna
*Friend Code: *6451-6815-4509


----------



## Roxxy

Roxxy said:


> Friend code 0240-5922-3241
> Town name Bayside
> Ingame name Roxy
> 
> Would like to make friends and help each other out  I am bst/gmt in a few weeks (uk)


Hi, I am happy for people to add me. If you do or have can you pls send a pm and we can arrange visits


----------



## Amandaaaa

*TBT Username*: Amandaaaa
*In-game name*: Amanda
*Friend Code*: 6110-0337-1541


----------



## WickedLilPixie

*TBT Username*: wickedlilpixie
*In-game name*: Natasha
*Friend Code*: 2179-5983-8780


----------



## Islandernewcomer64

TBT Username: Islandernewcomer64
In-game name: Nick
Friend Code: 4774-5274-0220

To all those that might remember me, I'm still alive! I just haven't played the game in a while.


----------



## princess_zelda

*TBT Username*: princess_zelda
*In-game name*: Zelda
*Friend Code*: 3804-0101-1345


----------



## The True Mouse

Tbt: The True Mouse
In game: Mouse/MiniKitten45
FC: SW-6530-1133-6345
Looking for friends to play and trade with who love fashion, anime, Art and of course video games.

Any requests welcome. I'm 22 yrs old


----------



## kaiyota

new to the game looking for friends to play with !SW-6921-8862-7108


----------



## Cherry879

*TBT Username*: Cherry879
*In-game name*: Sarah
*Friend Code*: 1625-6528-7789


----------



## Lynchet

In game name is Lynchet same as the board name - not very imaginative I know but it works !
Hi, ok stupid queston but I forget every time - where do you actually find your own friend code ?? And I have triedto befriend a couple of people on here


----------



## Hippopotamouse

TBT Username: Hippopotamouse
In-game name: Chris
Friend Code: 4275-6252-6912


----------



## Lynchet

annother dumb question ?? How do you talk to anyone ? I met a visitor to my island who asked me things and I was unable to answer what buttons etc do I have to press in order to chat ?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2020



Cherry879 said:


> *TBT Username*: Cherry879
> *In-game name*: Sarah
> *Friend Code*: 1625-6528-7789


Im sorry for ignoring you but Im guessing you have seen my question about chatting I dont know how to do it ??


----------



## Cherry879

Lynchet said:


> annother dumb question ?? How do you talk to anyone ? I met a visitor to my island who asked me things and I was unable to answer what buttons etc do I have to press in order to chat ?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2020
> 
> 
> Im sorry for ignoring you but Im guessing you have seen my question about chatting I dont know how to do it ??


I sent you a private message!


----------



## Pwincess_stephy

Friend code: SW-7360-6811-4816


----------



## Danie.nie

TBT USERNAME: Danie.nie
In-game name: Danie.nie
Friend Code: 0502-5365-8230

	Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2020



CassidyH21 said:


> Accepted! Thanks ☺




	Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2020



Kkatarakta said:


> Im looking for friends! Feel free to add me 7501-1776-9407


I added you

	Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2020



Kirstyanimalcrossing said:


> hi il be your friend. I can bring apples over if you need them?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> and pears


Hi, I added you 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2020



Biscottti said:


> I used to play animal crossing wild world years ago! Now I finally have new horizons I need friends! I’m 25 let me know if interested!


Hi. Can you add me


----------



## Danie.nie

Please add me or follow me back if you receive a friend request from me. I need some friend to play with. 
FC: 0502-5365-8230


----------



## mdimanche@2020

*TBT Username*: mdimanche@2020
*In-game name*: BTSXARMY
*Friend Code: *SW-2536-4552-8997


----------



## Wiimfiuser

TBT username: Wiimfiuser
Switch username: Ultra_G333 (I change it a lot sorry lol)
In game name: Samuel
Friend Code: SW-0516-1597-4795


----------



## Danie.nie

I added you 
Danie.nie

	Post automatically merged: Dec 8, 2020



Pwincess_stephy said:


> Friend code: SW-7360-6811-4816


Thanks for adding me back. We should visit one another soon


----------



## Danie.nie

Hi guys, my gate is open for anyone who wants to visit 
DODOCODE: N0FT1.


----------



## Danie.nie

I’m having a meteor shower in my island tonight, anyone is welcome My gate is open 
dodocode:86H1K


----------



## Danie.nie

Please add me or follow me back if you receive a friend request from me. I need some friend to play with. 
FC: 0502-5365-8230


----------



## Danie.nie

OreoTerror said:


> *TBT Username*: OreoTerror
> *In-game name*: Shannon
> *Friend Code*: 0880-0468-6408
> 
> I’m in Southern Hemisphere, would love to come to a Northern!
> Also looking for any flowers that aren’t tulips, lillies or mums.


I added you, please add back and will love to visit your island 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 10, 2020



velv3tkisses said:


> TBT Username: Velv3tkisses
> In-game name: Velv3t
> Friend Code: 1462-0708-8022
> 
> <3 Would love to friend you!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2020
> 
> 
> I added you!  Velv3tkisses


Hiiii, do you want to exchange Snapchat or something so we can talk about visiting each other when we online..... if you want or anyone, mine is 
@Haitianforlife0


----------



## Joylene

*TBT Username*: Joylene
*In-game name*: Joylene
*Friend Code*: SW-5609-8039-5104


----------



## Danie.nie

Joylene said:


> *TBT Username*: Joylene
> *In-game name*: Joylene
> *Friend Code*: SW-5609-8039-5104


Hi there, welcome. I added you please add me back


----------



## ting1984

Added!



Danie.nie said:


> Hi there, welcome. I added you please add me back ☺





Joylene said:


> *TBT Username*: Joylene
> *In-game name*: Joylene
> *Friend Code*: SW-5609-8039-5104


----------



## Pebbles-Coco-Mo

Hi - I’m looking for friends too! My code is SW-1657-3926-6293


----------



## Danie.nie

Added you. Let me know if you want to visit my island or me visit you


----------



## AmeliasMommy

...


----------



## RyanD

TBT Username: RyanD
In-game: Ryan
Friend Code: 5843-1748-7389


----------



## Danie.nie

RyanD said:


> TBT Username: RyanD
> In-game: Ryan
> Friend Code: 5843-1748-7389


Hi there,
I’m having trouble finding you. Do you mind checking you FC


----------



## Francesfarmer

Hi, need friends! Have oranges, coconuts and cherries.

Friend code: 6129-2238-1999


----------



## Danie.nie

Francesfarmer said:


> Hi, need friends! Have oranges, coconuts and cherries.
> 
> Friend code: 6129-2238-1998


Hi, can’t seem to find you


----------



## Francesfarmer

Danie.nie said:


> Hi, can’t seem to find you


I requested you already I think check requests?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2020



Francesfarmer said:


> I requested you already I think check requests?



fixed my FC

6129-2238-1999


----------



## Danie.nie

Francesfarmer said:


> I requested you already I think check requests?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> fixed my FC
> 
> 6129-2238-1999


Ok I got it. And I have some stuff to give away to, just let me know if you need anything


----------



## Francesfarmer

Danie.nie said:


> Ok I got it. And I have some stuff to give away to, just let me know if you need anything ☺☺


I have no idea how to visit each other or give each other stuff! I know how to open my gate! My IG is my username with the numbers one three one two on the end, is that how you guys coordinate?

I’m having fun breeding flowers so I would really like lilies, hyacinths, cosmos, and tulips! So far I only have white tulips somehow.

As far as fruit goes I only have oranges, coconuts and cherries so anything other than that is amazing thank you!


----------



## rbrogan12

TBT Username : rbrogan12
In-game name: Rachael
Friend Code : SW-7742-5739-0397


----------



## Danie.nie

rbrogan12 said:


> TBT Username : rbrogan12
> In-game name: Rachael
> Friend Code : SW-7742-5739-0397


Added you back


----------



## OperaPhantom

*TBT Username*: OperaPhantom
*In-game name*: Sandrine
*Friend Code*: 5374-5965-7980


----------



## vroomage

*TBT Username*: vroomage
*In-game name*: Gabe
*Friend Code*: SW-6220-3927-1517


----------



## Jennyfluff86

Hello! I may have borrowed the 5yr olds game and got a little hooked! Code: 8543 0180 4340 in game name: jenny island: bowbanksia please add me!


----------



## acnlgirl

Hi guys! If anyone wants to play together feel free to add me  I am on pacific time btw
*TBT Username: *acnlgirl
*In-Game Name: *Misao
*Friend Code: *6159-4834-3792


----------



## velv3tkisses

*TBT Username*: Velv3tkisses
*In-game name*: Velv3tkiss
*Friend Code*: 1462-0708-8022

♡


----------



## Mel88

*TBT Username*: Mel88
*In-game name*: Mel
*Friend Code*: 7845-1367-2108


----------



## Danie.nie

acnlgirl said:


> Hi guys! If anyone wants to play together feel free to add me  I am on pacific time btw
> *TBT Username: *acnlgirl
> *In-Game Name: *Misao
> *Friend Code: *6159-4834-3792


Hi, I added you and we can play together anytime


----------



## dizz401

*In game name: *Aevan
*Friend Code: *SW-7829-4992-3188

new to the game. Trying to unlock whatever I can for my kids to play as they wish.


----------



## Danie.nie

dizz401 said:


> *In game name: *Aevan
> *Friend Code: *SW-7829-4992-3188
> 
> new to the game. Trying to unlock whatever I can for my kids to play as they wish.


We friends


----------



## Atlantica

TBT: Atlantica
IGN: Abby
Friend Code: SW-5926-5045-3506

I am new to the game, just trying to get new fruit and meet new people.


----------



## Danie.nie

Hiii. Welcome
I have different fruit on my island if you want to visit.
Coconut, cherries, peaches and pears


----------



## Atlantica

Right, as I am new  to animal crossing, this is going to sound stupid but I don't know how to connect to other towns yet.  So if you have any tips those would be appreciated thank you.

I would love to come to your village and just see what is what basically.


----------



## Karian

TBT Karian
Usename Karian
FC: 6572-9919-7968

Feel free to add me as a friends, I'm new at this game


----------



## nudgenudge

*TBT Username*: nudgenudge
*In-game name*: Hunter
*Friend Code*: 3988-5893-0188

still in early game, looking for chill people or white cosmos. 19 yr old male.

I added everyone on this page. i also have a discord
nudgenudge#7726


----------



## Danie.nie

nudgenudge said:


> *TBT Username*: nudgenudge
> *In-game name*: Hunter
> *Friend Code*: 3988-5893-0188
> 
> still in early game, looking for chill people or white cosmos. 19 yr old male.
> 
> I added everyone on this page. i also have a discord
> nudgenudge#7726


Added you back


----------



## Lemondrop-Tony

*TBT Username*: Lemondrop-Tony
*In-game name*: Tony ♡
*Friend Code*: 2691-3815-4994


----------



## sandalsliz

*TBT Username*: SandalsLiz
*In-game name*: Liz
*Friend Code*: 8092-8974-1995


----------



## Danie.nie

Lemondrop-Tony said:


> *TBT Username*: Lemondrop-Tony
> *In-game name*: Tony ♡
> *Friend Code*: 2691-3815-4994


I added you 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 11, 2021



sandalsliz said:


> *TBT Username*: SandalsLiz
> *In-game name*: Liz
> *Friend Code*: 8092-8974-1995


I added you


----------



## Acnh123

RyanD said:


> TBT Username: RyanD
> In-game: Ryan
> Friend Code: 5843-1748-7389


Can i add you?


----------



## Danie.nie

Acnh123 said:


> Can i add you?


Yes. Of course


----------



## Acnh123

Danie.nie said:


> Yes. Of course ☺


Do you have your code?

	Post automatically merged: Jan 12, 2021



Acnh123 said:


> Do you have your code?


Dont worry ive got your msg


----------



## sandalsliz

Anyone online right now? Looking to visit someone (this would be my first time visiting someone in New Horizons!) Here's my friend code: 8092-8974-1995.


----------



## Emfirenze

*TBT Username*: Emfirenze
*In-game name*: SanaKyoko
*Friend Code*: 5987-6038-5974


----------



## Danie.nie

Emfirenze said:


> *TBT Username*: Emfirenze
> *In-game name*: SanaKyoko
> *Friend Code*: 5987-6038-5974


I added you


----------



## Emfirenze

Danie.nie said:


> I added you ☺


We are now friends!


----------



## Danie.nie

We can visit each other anytime you want


----------



## Emfirenze

Danie.nie said:


> We can visit each other anytime you want ☺


Awesome.  Done for tonight but will be on this weekend.


----------



## sandalsliz

Im online if anyone wants to hang out


----------



## Danie.nie

Emfirenze said:


> Awesome.  Done for tonight but will be on this weekend.


Yah me too and cool

	Post automatically merged: Jan 15, 2021



sandalsliz said:


> Im online if anyone wants to hang out


I’m sorry, I just log out


----------



## Licorice

*TBT Username*: Licorice 
*In-game name*: Renee
*Friend Code*: 5714-2655-1799

If my gate is open I’m open for visitors : )


----------



## Bcreich92

Friend code: 0963-9787-7383


----------



## PoppyPumpkin

*Friend Code: 1982-5982-2886* 

Please feel free to add me! I desperately would like more friends on here!


----------



## sandalsliz

PoppyPumpkin said:


> *Friend Code: 1982-5982-2886*
> 
> Please feel free to add me! I desperately would like more friends on here!


I just added you! Im currently playing online, let me know if you wanna play!


----------



## Marc Franks

Fc is in my signature please add looking for new animal crossing friends


----------



## Danie.nie

PoppyPumpkin said:


> *Friend Code: 1982-5982-2886*
> 
> Please feel free to add me! I desperately would like more friends on here!


I added you 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 19, 2021



AppleCiderPie said:


> Fc is in my signature please add looking for new animal crossing friends
> [/QUOTE
> Just added you


----------



## Alonious_Monk

*TBT Username *Alonious_Monk
*In-game name *Alan
*Friend Code* 1132-4870-8238


----------



## Danie.nie

Alonious_Monk said:


> *TBT Username *Alonious_Monk
> *In-game name *Alan
> *Friend Code* 1132-4870-8238


I added you


----------



## Alonious_Monk

Danie.nie said:


> I added you


Awesome thanks, I'll add you later in when I get online


----------



## PrincessxPunk

*TBT Username*: PrincessxPunk
*In-game name*: Danielle95
*Friend Code*: 8103-3269-2036


----------



## TalviSyreni

*TBT Username*: TalviSyreni
*In-game name*: Clare
*Friend Code*: SW-7585-6761-6695


----------



## Shaade

*TBT Username: *Shaade
*In-game name: *Shaade
*Friend Code*: 8431-3156-8716

I'm brand new to the game--only started a few days ago  
I'm PST timezone


----------



## Sammic_xx

Hi. Looking to make some new friends. Am also looking for some fruits (cherries, peaches, pears). I also have some diys if ppl would like. Thanks in advance.

Friend code: SW-2002-8571-0738

EDITED: updated my friend code


----------



## Danie.nie

PrincessxPunk said:


> *TBT Username*: PrincessxPunk
> *In-game name*: Danielle95
> *Friend Code*: 8103-3269-2036


I added you 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 24, 2021



TalviSyreni said:


> *TBT Username*: TalviSyreni
> *In-game name*: Clare
> *Friend Code*: SW-7585-6761-6695


Adde you 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 24, 2021



Shaade said:


> *TBT Username: *Shaade
> *In-game name: *Shaade
> *Friend Code*: 8431-3156-8716
> 
> I'm brand new to the game--only started a few days ago
> I'm PST timezone


Adde you 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 24, 2021



Sammic_xx said:


> Hi. Looking to make some new friends. Am also looking for some fruits (cherries, peaches, pears). I also have some diys if ppl would like. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Friend code: SW-2002-8671-0728


U can’t seem to find you


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

*TBT Username*: Magicalgrrrlz
*In-game name*: Zai
*Friend Code*: SW-1840-6636-9990


----------



## TalviSyreni

magicalgrrrlz said:


> *TBT Username*: Magicalgrrrlz
> *In-game name*: Zai
> *Friend Code*: SW-1840-6636-9990


I’ve added you.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

TalviSyreni said:


> I’ve added you.


I saw thanks ^^


----------



## Sammic_xx

Danie.nie said:


> I added you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 24, 2021
> 
> 
> Adde you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 24, 2021
> 
> 
> Adde you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 24, 2021
> 
> 
> U can’t seem to find you





Danie.nie said:


> I added you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 24, 2021
> 
> 
> Adde you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 24, 2021
> 
> 
> Adde you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 24, 2021
> 
> 
> U can’t seem to find you



SW-2002-8571-0738


----------



## TalviSyreni

Sammic_xx said:


> Hi. Looking to make some new friends. Am also looking for some fruits (cherries, peaches, pears). I also have some diys if ppl would like. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Friend code: SW-2002-8571-0738
> 
> EDITED: updated my friend code


I’ve added you as I have cherries and peaches on my island.


----------



## ChocoPie22

*TBT Username*: ChocoPie22
*In-game name*: Choco
*Friend Code*: 7664-4340-8905

	Post automatically merged: Jan 25, 2021



Sammic_xx said:


> Hi. Looking to make some new friends. Am also looking for some fruits (cherries, peaches, pears). I also have some diys if ppl would like. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Friend code: SW-2002-8571-0738
> 
> EDITED: updated my friend code


I added you! I have all three of those fruits on my island, but you may have to wait a bit for them to grow again.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 25, 2021



magicalgrrrlz said:


> *TBT Username*: Magicalgrrrlz
> *In-game name*: Zai
> *Friend Code*: SW-1840-6636-9990


I added you!!

	Post automatically merged: Jan 25, 2021



Shaade said:


> *TBT Username: *Shaade
> *In-game name: *Shaade
> *Friend Code*: 8431-3156-8716
> 
> I'm brand new to the game--only started a few days ago
> I'm PST timezone


I added you! I'm PST timezone too

	Post automatically merged: Jan 25, 2021



TalviSyreni said:


> *TBT Username*: TalviSyreni
> *In-game name*: Clare
> *Friend Code*: SW-7585-6761-6695


I added you!

	Post automatically merged: Jan 25, 2021



Alonious_Monk said:


> *TBT Username *Alonious_Monk
> *In-game name *Alan
> *Friend Code* 1132-4870-8238


I added you!

	Post automatically merged: Jan 25, 2021



PrincessxPunk said:


> *TBT Username*: PrincessxPunk
> *In-game name*: Danielle95
> *Friend Code*: 8103-3269-2036


I added you!


----------



## Mel88

Alonious_Monk said:


> *TBT Username *Alonious_Monk
> *In-game name *Alan
> *Friend Code* 1132-4870-8238



I added you



ChocoPie22 said:


> *TBT Username*: ChocoPie22
> *In-game name*: Choco
> *Friend Code*: 7664-4340-8905



I added you



Alonious_Monk said:


> *TBT Username *Alonious_Monk
> *In-game name *Alan
> *Friend Code* 1132-4870-8238



I added you



PrincessxPunk said:


> *TBT Username*: PrincessxPunk
> *In-game name*: Danielle95
> *Friend Code*: 8103-3269-2036



I added you



TalviSyreni said:


> *TBT Username*: TalviSyreni
> *In-game name*: Clare
> *Friend Code*: SW-7585-6761-6695



I added you!!



Shaade said:


> *TBT Username: *Shaade
> *In-game name: *Shaade
> *Friend Code*: 8431-3156-8716
> 
> I'm brand new to the game--only started a few days ago
> I'm PST timezone



I added you!!



Sammic_xx said:


> Hi. Looking to make some new friends. Am also looking for some fruits (cherries, peaches, pears). I also have some diys if ppl would like. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Friend code: SW-2002-8571-0738
> 
> EDITED: updated my friend code



I added you!!


----------



## Gaby0228

*TBT Username: *Gaby0228
*In-game name: *Gaby
*Friend Code: *8347-5801-2412


----------



## Leelee64

Friend code is 6490-0282-2633


----------



## SIACITY

SIACITY
amar
SW-2567-1402-9416
i am new player to ACNH
looking for friends to visit and visitors . i am looking for fruit. i have peaches and coconuts


----------



## berk23

*TBT Username*: berk23
*In-game name*: Amanda
*Friend Code*: 1147-4271-2825
I would love friends to visit each other's towns and play the game together.


----------



## VillageCrood

*VillageCrood
Ryan
7433-3341-2242*
 I have pears and peaches so far! And COCO NUTS!


----------



## Floofy

Floofy
5317-5205-8127


----------



## Vixen65

TBT Username: Vixen65
In-game: Vixen
Friend Code: 7987-9344-0879


----------



## fisherwil

*TBT Username*: fisherwil
*In-game name*: mr simon
*Friend Code*:1741-2919-4886


----------



## Robbin

Sammic_xx said:


> Hi. Looking to make some new friends. Am also looking for some fruits (cherries, peaches, pears). I also have some diys if ppl would like. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Friend code: SW-2002-8571-0738
> 
> EDITED: updated my friend code


Added you.....and a few others 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 18, 2021



Vixen65 said:


> TBT Username: Vixen65
> In-game: Vixen
> Friend Code: 7987-9344-0879


Added you 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 18, 2021



Shaade said:


> *TBT Username: *Shaade
> *In-game name: *Shaade
> *Friend Code*: 8431-3156-8716
> 
> I'm brand new to the game--only started a few days ago
> I'm PST timezone


Added you. I'm in Cali


----------



## blossom123

*TBT Username: *blossom123
*In-game name: *Blossom
*Friend Code: *SW-8394-0669-4495

I don't have any friends right now and would really enjoy having some to go visit others islands and what not


----------



## jamiet

Friend Code: SW-1818-0038–9696

i don’t have any friends! add me!


----------



## Bellstopper789

*TBT Username*: Bellstopper789
*In-game name*: Nepher
*Friend Code*:SW-6387-7104-0519


----------



## allie.rosa

TBT username: allie.rosa 
IN game name: Allie Rosa 
Friend code: SW-8509-6483-1208


----------



## Zoeygirl345

allie.rosa said:


> TBT username: allie.rosa
> IN game name: Allie Rosa
> Friend code: SW-8509-6483-1208


Hi, I’m new here please add me
Friend code: SW-1482-2438-2418


----------



## Journi

*TBT Username*: Journi
*In-game name*: Holly
*Friend Code*: 7992-3868-2383


----------



## allie.rosa

Zoeygirl345 said:


> Hi, I’m new here please add me
> Friend code: SW-1482-2438-2418


yah sure!!


----------



## Adrebec

*TBT Username*: Adrebec
*In-game name*: Adrebec
*Friend Code*: 2603-9134-3623

I want to visit other's islands and get visitors


----------



## Zoeygirl345

allie.rosa said:


> yah sure!!


Thank you


----------



## allie.rosa

Adrebec said:


> *TBT Username*: Adrebec
> *In-game name*: Adrebec
> *Friend Code*: 2603-9134-3623
> 
> I want to visit other's islands and get visitors


Omg love ur pfp!


----------



## Wjemb

*Friend code: *2229-3515-6508


----------



## Mandajeanne3294

I just started playing and have no friends to visit other islands. Please add me

1285-8945-0892


----------



## Aricakes

*TBT Username*:Aricakes
*In-game name*:Ari
*Friend Code*:1065-7690-9520


----------



## Novanani

*TBT Username*: Novanani
*In-game name*: Ani アリアニャ ☆
*Friend Code*: 2334-7090-5635


----------



## Robertoh123456

On switch


----------



## ting1984

TBT Username: ting1984
In-game Name: tingbot
Friend Code: 0729-9794-3581


----------



## kirsco30

Hi guys, I’m new, I’ve sent a few friend requests, as I currently have no friends to visit, so would appreciate it if you would accept. thanks in advance x


----------



## watercolorwish

*TBT Username*: watercolorwish
*In-game name*: Ramone
*Friend Code*: 4321-2546-0916

Looking for more older friends to play with!


----------



## Stnh

Can j know what tbt is before I share my code


----------



## PeachTeaACNL

hi so i’m looking for friends to play games/acnh with 

my friend code is sw-5891-3780-7117
add me if u wanna be friends


----------



## merlinthepike

hi lookin for friendly peeps to help along.
website name ... merlinthepike
game name... hannah (daughters game lol)
SW 6210 8395 5526


----------



## kishibe-chan

hi! im pretty much a casual type of player, just starting out with acnh, and looking for pals!
*tbt name*: kishibe-chan
*in-game name*: Nilasari
*friend code:* sw-8148-9987-7477


----------



## ndmccain

*TBT Username*: ndmccain
*In-game name*: Nicole
*Friend Code*: 6874-5841-9103


----------



## Katie_felt

Hi I’m looking for friend to play animal crossing with. 
I’m from the uk and have finished the story line for animal crossing so hoping to visit a few island and get some more fruits. I have apples and coco nuts but the tress for the coconuts aren’t fully grown yet
My friend code is - 0966 3483 4695

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2021



ndmccain said:


> *TBT Username*: ndmccain
> *In-game name*: Nicole
> *Friend Code*: 6874-5841-9103





watercolorwish said:


> *TBT Username*: watercolorwish
> *In-game name*: Ramone
> *Friend Code*: 4321-2546-0916
> 
> Looking for more older friends to play with!


im 18 is that old


----------



## Katie_felt

Opened up my island the dodo code is 13SYJ


----------



## trasha

TBT Username: trasha
In-game Name: trasha
Friend Code:  5961-2064-9030


----------



## Katie_felt

trasha said:


> TBT Username: trasha
> In-game Name: trasha
> Friend Code:  5961-2064-9030


Sent you a friend request xx


----------



## trasha

watercolorwish said:


> *TBT Username*: watercolorwish
> *In-game name*: Ramone
> *Friend Code*: 4321-2546-0916
> 
> Looking for more older friends to play with!


I'm 24 so pretty old ahah I'll add you  my game name is trasha


----------



## Sylxia

*TBT Username: *Sylxia
*In-game name*: Sylxia
*Friend Code*: 1653-1696-8598

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2021



Sylxia said:


> *TBT Username: *Sylxia
> *In-game name*: Sylxia
> *Friend Code*: 1653-1696-8598


Adding as many people as I can


----------



## wywy

*TBT Username: *wywy
*In-game name: *Wy
*Friend Code: *5241-5561-4049


----------



## RonDauve

*TBT Username*: Rondauve
*In Game name*: Jacob
*Friend code*: 2524-6299-8207


----------



## Blue Roads

*TBT Username*: Blue Roads
*In-game name*: Blue Roads
*Friend Code*: 6592-0173-7911


----------



## RiffOne

Always up for new friends to visit and have over on my island, the only thing is that after I add or get friend requests on my switch I never get the chance to play ACNH with them.


----------



## Manifestation

Friend Code: You’ll see it on my profile


----------



## _Kae_

I've added some people from this thread! Can't wait to see you all


----------



## _Kae_

TBT Username: _Kae_
In-Game name: Kae
Friend Code: 7502-5863-2999

Island Name: Glen Coe
Current Residents: Bluebear, Butch, Cherry, Clay, Fuschia, Keaton, Margie, Sprocket, Zell
Fruit: Apples 
Flowers: Roses
Find me on Discord: Kae#1756
Looking forward to meeting and hosting you all on my island! ​


----------



## Gayle25

TBT Username: Gayle25
In-game name: Gayle
Friend Code: SW-6670-3221-4827


----------



## Eguthals

Gayle25 said:


> TBT Username: Gayle25
> In-game name: Gayle
> Friend Code: SW-6670-3221-4827



Hi I added you!


----------



## RiffOne

_Kae_ said:


> TBT Username: _Kae_
> In-Game name: Kae
> Friend Code: 7502-5863-2999
> 
> Island Name: Glen Coe
> Current Residents: Bluebear, Butch, Cherry, Clay, Fuschia, Keaton, Margie, Sprocket, Zell
> Fruit: Apples
> Flowers: Roses
> Find me on Discord: Kae#1756
> Looking forward to meeting and hosting you all on my island! ​


I’ll add you


----------



## _Kae_

Gayle25 said:


> TBT Username: Gayle25
> In-game name: Gayle
> Friend Code: SW-6670-3221-4827



Hi! I'll add you


----------



## AustinTEG06

*TBT Username*: AustinTEG06
*In-game name*: Austin
*Friend Code*: 2335-4626-8312


----------



## Shanster

TBT Username: Shanster
In-game name: Shan
Friend Code: 3609-3796-8384


----------



## Dugtrio

TBT Username: Dugtrio
In-game name: João
Friend Code: 6506-8342-8317


----------



## MelonPanIsland

Please don’t be mad if I add all of you. I wanna see your guys’ islands, I think it’s so cool! 

*TBT Username*: MelonPanIsland
*In-game Name*: Melon
*Friend Code*: SW-0121-5172-1943

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2021

I’m exactly 21 as of June 6th, lol, added!


----------



## Lorienne

*TBT Username*: Lorienne
*In-game name*: Lorienne
*Friend Code*: 7329-4115-7801


----------



## MelonPanIsland

We are friends on switch! We should visit each other’s islands sometime!! Would love a tour! <3


----------



## RiffOne

MelonPanIsland said:


> Please don’t be mad if I add all of you. I wanna see your guys’ islands, I think it’s so cool!
> 
> *TBT Username*: MelonPanIsland
> *In-game Name*: Melon
> *Friend Code*: SW-0121-5172-1943
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2021
> 
> I’m exactly 21 as of June 6th, lol, added!


I’ll add you too! We need to get a time figured out to become in game friends because I’m always playing


----------



## Lorienne

RiffOne said:


> I’ll add you too! We need to get a time figured out to become in game friends because I’m always playing


I agree! I am on trial online service now but I will buy it if I I have friends in the game.


----------



## RiffOne

Lorienne said:


> I agree! I am on trial online service now but I will buy it if I I have friends in the game.


I’m online now! I can’t sleep lol


----------



## Antonio

*TBT Username: *Antonio
*In-game Name: *Antonio
*Friend Code:* 5457-1578-2981


----------



## Queenofrhodenthia

*TBT Username*:Queenofrhodenthia
*In-game name*:Sierra
*Friend Code*SW-5882-0293-3221

I'm in the USA, northern hemisphere, east coast time.


----------



## Melaniecheang

I added a couple folks on this post. 
My friend code is 2054 4722 6721


----------



## JKDOS

*TBT Username*: JKDOS
*In-game name*: Charlotte
*Friend Code*: 7343-9456-5507
*Switch Username*: JKDOS

*TBT Username*: JKDOS
*In-game name*: Echo
*Friend Code*: 2664-6488-8004
*Switch Username*: Echo


----------



## Queenofrhodenthia

Hey! I'm looking for new friends to visit their islands and help out as well. Thank you! 


* Queenofrhodenthia/b]:
 Sierra:
 SW-5883-0293-3221*


----------



## Queenofrhodenthia

Hey! I'm online now, come visit my island. Dodo code 4CJSW


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

Queenofrhodenthia said:


> Hey! I'm looking for new friends to visit their islands and help out as well. Thank you!
> 
> 
> * Queenofrhodenthia/b]:
> Sierra:
> SW-5883-0293-3221*


Hi I’ll add you on my both of my switches


----------



## Lynnatchii

*TBT Username: *CatladyNiesha
*In-game Name: *Aya
*Friend Code: *3059-3783-6503

Looking for new friends that have timezones that doesn't have too big of a difference. Mine is GMT+7


----------



## Orius

*TBT Username*: OriusPrime
*In-game name*: Wee Boon
*Friend Code*: 7926-2339-9775 

Just bought a Switch for the first time and looking for new friends in AC! Anyone could feel free to add me; my timezone is GMT +8, I live in Singapore/Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## RiffOne

CatladyNiesha said:


> *TBT Username: *CatladyNiesha
> *In-game Name: *Aya
> *Friend Code: *3059-3783-6503
> 
> Looking for new friends that have timezones that doesn't have too big of a difference. Mine is GMT+7


I’m central time I think it’s GMT-5


----------



## inazuma

CatladyNiesha said:


> *TBT Username: *CatladyNiesha
> *In-game Name: *Aya
> *Friend Code: *3059-3783-6503
> 
> Looking for new friends that have timezones that doesn't have too big of a difference. Mine is GMT+7



our time zone is literally the same! Gonna add you now :3

*TBT Username*: inazuma
*In-game name*: Tom Nook/ switch Ayaka/ game
*Friend Code*: 1075-9768-4889


----------



## RiffOne

inazuma said:


> our time zone is literally the same! Gonna add you now :3
> 
> *TBT Username*: inazuma
> *In-game name*: Tom Nook/ switch Ayaka/ game
> *Friend Code*: 1075-9768-4889


Added you! Let me know when you’re online and we can get dodo codes so we can be in game friends.


----------



## Queenofrhodenthia

RiffOne said:


> Always up for new friends to visit and have over on my island, the only thing is that after I add or get friend requests on my switch I never get the chance to play ACNH with them.


Hey I'm online now, I don't know if we are friends already, tried to find out. But here's my friend code, 5883- 0293-3221, Sierra. 
Dodo code F96YF, I'll keep it open all day

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2021

If anyone is playing right now, I have my gates open, come visit please! F96YF


----------



## Lynnatchii

inazuma said:


> our time zone is literally the same! Gonna add you now :3
> 
> *TBT Username*: inazuma
> *In-game name*: Tom Nook/ switch Ayaka/ game
> *Friend Code*: 1075-9768-4889


i sent you one since i didn't see any friend request!


----------



## inazuma

CatladyNiesha said:


> i sent you one since i didn't see any friend request!


haha! im sorry!!! i didnt have wifi at that time and i (forget it) im vry sorry! and thanks


----------



## HJC

Hey I’m looking for people to visit please Add me

SW-1229-3030-1930

HJC

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2021



Laudine said:


> Hello, welcome to the official thread for Friend Codes! Looking for new friends to play with? Well, look no further!
> 
> You can add your information using this format:
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [b]TBT Username[/b]:
> [b]In-game name[/b]:
> [b]Friend Code[/b]:
> 
> 
> 
> Beside this thread, you can also put your Friend Code in your profile as well! It then will appear in your sidebar. Click here to update your profile.
> 
> 
> 
> *Where to find your Friend Code*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *In home screen, select your icon on the top left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Select *Profile* option, and you can find your Friend Code beside your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How to accept friend request*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *Select *Add Friend* option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Use *Received Friend Requests* option to review any friend request you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Online play principles*
> 
> Generally, it is always better to ask permission before taking/doing anything in someone else's town.
> 
> When you visit another town, be sure to follow the rules that the host creates for it. Please always be respectful, whether if you're visiting or accepting visitors. Use your judgement to decide if it's common sense or needs an explanation. When in doubt, it's always better to ask!
> 
> Please be careful with who you add as best friends in the game, because it will give them the ability to chop down trees and dig holes in your town!
> 
> 
> 
> *Only want to do a quick visit?*
> 
> In New Horizons, Nintendo has added a new feature that allows people to do a one-off visit with another player who aren’t on their Nintendo Switch friends list.
> 
> In order to do this, you can talk to Orville. Select "*Invite via Dodo Code™*" option. He'll then give you a five-character code that you can share to anybody you want to invite.
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> 
> Have fun!


Looking for friends to visit 
TBT HJC 
SW-1229-3030-1930

thank you


----------



## Broox159

Looking for friends!

TBT Username: broox159
In-game name: broox159
Friend Code:SW-6314-3715-6802


----------



## Alonious_Monk

TBT Username: Alonious_Monk
Friend Code:SW-1132-4870-8238

I'm UK time zone, pop by if you like sometime. I'll leave the gates open most times


----------



## NovaArcanum

*Forum Name: *NovaArcanum
*In-Game Name: *TechJesus
*Switch Friend Code: *8556-6701-0703

US/Canada Eastern Time Zone, but with erratic sleep schedule, so I may be on when you least expect me~


----------



## MarkH90

*Forum Name: *MarkH90
*In-Game Name: *Mark
*Switch Friend Code* 1081-5153-4838

I live in the UK, I ideally prefer closer time zones but i guess this can be tricky. I usually work full time shift hours so availability is often different week to week. 

I'm relatively new to the game so go easy on me  my island is an apple island but i have got a few coconut trees in too


----------



## MarkH90

Alonious_Monk said:


> TBT Username: Alonious_Monk
> Friend Code:SW-1132-4870-8238
> 
> I'm UK time zone, pop by if you like sometime. I'll leave the gates open most times



I sent you a fq  fellow uk player


----------



## Alonious_Monk

MarkH90 said:


> I sent you a fq  fellow uk player


Accepted it mate, sorry it took a while I've been at work


----------



## Shadow.fox1392

Anybody willing to exchange friend codes?
And..... tell me how to find mine?


----------



## Renoku

*TBT Username*: Renoku
*In-game name*: Renoku
*Friend Code*: 2679-0182-3414

Eastern Time Zone player


----------



## HavocSource

*TBT Username*: Havocsource
*In-game name*: Havoc from Source
*Friend Code*: SW-7263-0829-1115

Europe Player but never sleeping on the right hours


----------



## DaddyFlash

Flash
Daddy Flash
SW-7255-1057-4327


----------



## Petopia

*TBT Username*: Peter 
*In-game name*: Peter 
*Friend Code*:8127-1166-8806


----------



## Yachiru Hatori

*TBT Username*: YachiruHatori
*In-game name*: Yachiru
*Friend Code*: 1490-0749-9990         

Looking for more friends!


----------



## Karla

TBT Username: Karla
In-Game Name: LottaBooty
Friend code: 3403-0795-6801

Add me  I play a lot……a lot


----------



## talulahharmony

*TBT Username*: talulahharmony
*In-game name*: talulah
*Friend Code*: 3653-2506-9021

GMT time zone. Pear Island.


----------



## Ellie_Beeheart

*TBT Username*: Ella_Beeheart
*In-game name*: Ellie
*Friend Code*: SW-7277-4833-9789


----------



## Reez

*TBT Username*: Reez
*In-game name*: Reezuleanu
*Friend Code*: 5573-6135-0134


----------



## NebbyNoodles

*TBT Username*: RIbbit
*In-game name*: Natsu
*Friend Code*: SW-8236-5710-1522


----------



## Cardiackid

Name: Daniel
In game name: Cardiackid
Friend code: SW-2257-7017-4906


----------



## RonDauve

*TBT: *RonDauve
*In Game:* Jacob
*Friend Code: *2524 6299 8207


----------



## paine408953

*TBT Username: *paine408953
*In-game name: *Anna
*FC: *SW-2988-5514-0979


----------



## StormPillow

Laudine said:


> Hello, welcome to the official thread for Friend Codes! Looking for new friends to play with? Well, look no further!
> 
> You can add your information using this format:
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [b]TBT Username[/b]:
> [b]In-game name[/b]:
> [b]Friend Code[/b]:
> 
> 
> 
> Beside this thread, you can also put your Friend Code in your profile as well! It then will appear in your sidebar. Click here to update your profile.
> 
> 
> 
> *Where to find your Friend Code*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *In home screen, select your icon on the top left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Select *Profile* option, and you can find your Friend Code beside your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How to accept friend request*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *Select *Add Friend* option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Use *Received Friend Requests* option to review any friend request you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Online play principles*
> 
> Generally, it is always better to ask permission before taking/doing anything in someone else's town.
> 
> When you visit another town, be sure to follow the rules that the host creates for it. Please always be respectful, whether if you're visiting or accepting visitors. Use your judgement to decide if it's common sense or needs an explanation. When in doubt, it's always better to ask!
> 
> Please be careful with who you add as best friends in the game, because it will give them the ability to chop down
> *TBT Username*:
> *In-game name*:
> *Friend Code*:





Laudine said:


> Hello, welcome to the official thread for Friend Codes! Looking for new friends to play with? Well, look no further!
> 
> You can add your information using this format:
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [b]TBT Username[/b]:
> [b]In-game name[/b]:
> [b]Friend Code[/b]:
> 
> 
> 
> Beside this thread, you can also put your Friend Code in your profile as well! It then will appear in your sidebar. Click here to update your profile.
> 
> 
> 
> *Where to find your Friend Code*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *In home screen, select your icon on the top left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Select *Profile* option, and you can find your Friend Code beside your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How to accept friend request*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *Select *Add Friend* option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Use *Received Friend Requests* option to review any friend request you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Online play principles*
> 
> Generally, it is always better to ask permission before taking/doing anything in someone else's town.
> 
> When you visit another town, be sure to follow the rules that the host creates for it. Please always be respectful, whether if you're visiting or accepting visitors. Use your judgement to decide if it's common sense or needs an explanation. When in doubt, it's always better to ask!
> 
> Please be careful with who you add as best friends in the game, because it will give them the ability to chop down trees and dig holes in your town!
> 
> 
> 
> *Only want to do a quick visit?*
> 
> In New Horizons, Nintendo has added a new feature that allows people to do a one-off visit with another player who aren’t on their Nintendo Switch friends list.
> 
> In order to do this, you can talk to Orville. Select "*Invite via Dodo Code™*" option. He'll then give you a five-character code that you can share to anybody you want to invite.
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> 
> Have fun!


*TBT Username*: Storm

*In-game name*: Storm

*Friend Code*: 8263-0490-1146


----------



## kmiz07

*TBT Username*: kmiz07
*In-game name*: kmiz07
*Friend Code*: 6989-9319-8660

Looking for new friends and cherries.


----------



## Khaotico

*TBT Username*: Khaotico
*In-game name*: Paul
*Friend Code*:  3714-0961-8601


----------



## Shoutarous

TBT Username: Shoutarous
In-game name: Shoutarou
Friend Code: 0197-4406-0615


----------



## Sophine

I’m new and would love to visit! I have apples, oranges, and cherries!
Sophine 
Tillidoobi
Sw-1310-9687-0227


----------



## BrokenSanity

Not accepting friend requests anymore
Thank you for understanding


----------



## Cuddle bunny

TBT Username: Cuddle bunny
In-game name: Amara.
Friend code: 6496-1474-1410


----------



## HenryW

TBT Username:  HenryW
In-game Name: Eskmo
Friend Code:  5038-1387-0902

Looking forward to having some more friends!

I’m in the US, Pacific Standard Time (PST)


----------



## RozieeMiko

Tbt: rozieemiko
In game: roziee
Friend code: 3323-5882-9704


----------



## just_zoshin

*TBT Username*: just_zoshin
*In-game name*: Michael
*Friend Code*: 4812-8032-0145

I have cherries, coconuts, and pears!

	Post automatically merged: Jan 13, 2022



Renoku said:


> *TBT Username*: Renoku
> *In-game name*: Renoku
> *Friend Code*: 2679-0182-3414
> 
> Eastern Time Zone player



I'm Eastern as well. Will add you later this afternoon. Mine is 4812-8032-0145

	Post automatically merged: Jan 13, 2022



HenryW said:


> TBT Username:  HenryW
> In-game Name: Eskmo
> Friend Code:  5038-1387-0902
> 
> Looking forward to having some friends - currently have none


Hey. Feel free to add me. My code is 4812-8032-0145


----------



## PeachTeaACNL

TBT User: PeachTeaACNL
In-game name: Jess
Friend Code: 5891-3780-7117


----------



## Aniawww

TBT username : Aniawww
In game name: ania78
Friend code : 2202 8814 1234


----------



## chaeyoungie

*TBT Username*: Chaeyoungie
*In-game name*: Tiff
*Friend Code*: 3726-8796-9867

I have cherries, coconut and apples on my island so if anyone would like any of them, please just let me know! I am GMT timezone in Southern hemisphere so have snow and snowflakes at the moment too. :3


----------



## MelanieScribbles

TBT Username: MelanieScribbles
In-game name: Melanie
Friend code: 3961-7071-9035


----------



## Apples78

*TBT username - *Apples78
*In-game Name - *Apples
*Friend Code - *5561-6681-5031


----------



## Katiehartx

PumpkinPie said:


> *TBT Username*: PumpkinPie
> *In-game name*: Lia
> *Friend Code*:6794-7891-0009


Added you 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 21, 2022



MegaExploit said:


> *TBT Username*: MegaExploit
> *In-game name*: Bradley
> *Friend Code*: 6756-7442-4990
> 
> Edit: I have added everyone above my post ^ .


Added


----------



## donutgem

TBT Username: gemita
In-game name: donut
Friend Code: SW-0626-9099-4207


----------



## Katiehartx

donutgem said:


> TBT Username: gemita
> In-game name: donut
> Friend Code: SW-0626-9099-4207


Will add tomorrow


----------



## Poppymol14

SW-3555-4102-5238


----------



## pottercrossing

TBT Username: pottercrossing
In-game name: Orangey
Friend Code: SW-3322-1948-9891


----------



## Katiehartx

My code: 7739-2238-9680
Add me if you just got a switch for Christmas and need some Nintendo friends or if you had the switch for a while now. It doesn't matter to me


----------



## Smolcutie

TBT: Smolcutie
In-game name: Smolcutie
Friend Code: 1227-2612-5135 ( edited cause i put the code from my acnh id...and not the switch friend code)

	Post automatically merged: Feb 3, 2022



Katiehartx said:


> My code: 7739-2238-9680
> Add me if you just got a switch for Christmas and need some Nintendo friends or if you had the switch for a while now. It doesn't matter to me


Adding ^_^


----------



## shellyms

New  code is 5880-9521-3904


----------



## tleww06

Add me if you want! 6428-5700-5510
-Ty


----------



## maddandrea

*TBT Username*: maddandrea
*In-game name*: Andrea
*Friend Code*: 3055-6060-3935


----------



## Sugarsprig

Hi, recently started a new island and looking for friends to play with! Add me if you’re interested :>

*TBT Username*: Tori
*In-game name*: Tori
*Friend Code*: 0437-5049-6119


----------



## Poppymol14

tleww06 said:


> Add me if you want! 6428-5700-5510
> -Ty


Added you

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2022



maddandrea said:


> *TBT Username*: maddandrea
> *In-game name*: Andrea
> *Friend Code*: 3055-6060-3935


Added you

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2022



shellyms said:


> New  code is 5880-9521-3904


Added you

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2022



Smolcutie said:


> TBT: Smolcutie
> In-game name: Smolcutie
> Friend Code: 1227-2612-5135 ( edited cause i put the code from my acnh id...and not the switch friend code)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 3, 2022
> 
> 
> Adding ^_^


Added you


----------



## zen-ii

im trying to get back into acnh  add me if you want: 7044-1523-6529


----------



## mystrbear

*TBT Username*: mystrbear
*In-game name*: Bear
*Friend Code*:5328-3393-6218


----------



## linnybiscuits

*TBT Username*: linnybiscuits
*In-game name*: linny
*Friend Code*: 3787-2697-8768


----------



## Lusho

TBT Username Lusho
In game name: Lusho
Friend Code: 1031-9245-8344

Im adding as many as you as I can


----------



## Bunnieys

*TBT Username*: Bunnieys
*In-game name*: Michi (prefer you call me madoka)
*Friend Code*: SW-5515-3379-3306


----------



## Yanrima~

*TBT Username: *Yanrima~
*In-game name: *Yanrima
*Friend Code: *0559-6214-2705


----------



## Liam_wants_nuggies

TBT Username: Liam_wants_nuggies
In-game Username: Liam
Friend Code: 7594-6738-8774


----------



## CodyMKW

*TBT Username: *CodyMKW
*In-game name: *Cody
*Friend Code: *2549-4631-6600

Think I'm getting close to having full friend list don't know if you can send friend request to someone who has no more space on list if you can't send a request just tell me and I can remove inactive people which I'm sure there are a bunch


----------



## Mulder_Its_Me

Hello friends! I’m super new to the game, so no judgment please, but definitely feel free to add me!

*TBT Username: Mulder_Its_Me
In-game name: fox
Friend code: SW-1747-3035-9702*


----------



## TheSingingEmma

*TBT Username: *TheSingingEmma
*In-game name: *Emma
*Friend code: *5197-5717-3205

I just started out so a lot of things are new or unclear to me, but I'm really looking forward to building a super cozy island


----------



## ACFan11

Mulder_Its_Me said:


> Hello friends! I’m super new to the game, so no judgment please, but definitely feel free to add me!
> 
> *TBT Username: Mulder_Its_Me
> In-game name: fox
> Friend code: SW-1747-3035-9702*


----------



## ting1984

Been ages since I was here, or played AC much, for that matter! Had a misunderstanding a long time ago, but it's been many many months, and I'm at a great point in my life now with an adorable 5 month old! I deleted my old island and have made a new one based on my infant son. I'm about two weeks in and just got my 10th resident! Hope to add more friends.

TBT Username: ting1984
In-game name: Vincent
Friend code: SW-0729-9794-3581


----------



## Sara?

ting1984 said:


> Been ages since I was here, or played AC much, for that matter! Had a misunderstanding a long time ago, but it's been many many months, and I'm at a great point in my life now with an adorable 5 month old! I deleted my old island and have made a new one based on my infant son. I'm about two weeks in and just got my 10th resident! Hope to add more friends.
> 
> TBT Username: ting1984
> In-game name: Vincent
> Friend code: SW-0729-9794-3581


that is just adorable ! i cant wait to see how your island turns out, if you want you can add me, i like to send occasional letters here and there . I also recently am revamping my entire island, suuuuper slow process, but i think i might be liking it, might .

TBT Username: Sara?
In-game name: Sara
Friend code: SW-3003-5452-4153


----------



## ting1984

Sara? said:


> that is just adorable ! i cant wait to see how your island turns out, if you want you can add me, i like to send occasional letters here and there . I also recently am revamping my entire island, suuuuper slow process, but i think i might be liking it, might .
> 
> TBT Username: Sara?
> In-game name: Sara
> Friend code: SW-3003-5452-4153


Added you! My Switch handle is baby-vince


----------



## Sara?

ting1984 said:


> Added you! My Switch handle is baby-vince


added you, wee need to meet in game soon once at least to grab coffee, wanted to send you a letter today in the evening but it appears you are not in my list for so many got to see you first in person to be able to send you the letter


----------



## ting1984

Sara? said:


> added you, wee need to meet in game soon once at least to grab coffee, wanted to send you a letter today in the evening but it appears you are not in my list for so many got to see you first in person to be able to send you the letter


Hope to meet you soon  my island is open now if you're available to use the airplane!


----------



## Sara?

ting1984 said:


> Hope to meet you soon  my island is open now if you're available to use the airplane


Just saw this, if you are still connecting would love to come by ️


----------



## acnhxlove

TBT username: acnhxlove 
In-game name: nic~<3*
Friend code: 7875-5059-4688


----------



## ting1984

Sara? said:


> Just saw this, if you are still connecting would love to come by ️


Open atm! Come see my island


----------



## Quinnlyn

*TBT Username: *Quinnlyn
*In-Game name: *Quinnlyn
*Friend Code: *1998-8268-2190


----------



## Poodlevin

TBT and In-game name: Poodlevin 
Friend code: 1492-5868-3204


----------



## Sparkydragon

Friend Code: 3048 4461 7619 
TBT:SparkyDragon
InGame:Sparky


----------



## Oceansoulrebel

Mulder_Its_Me said:


> Hello friends! I’m super new to the game, so no judgment please, but definitely feel free to add me!
> 
> *TBT Username: Mulder_Its_Me
> In-game name: fox
> Friend code: SW-1747-3035-9702*


Added you! My handle is Eli (with a Link avatar)!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2022



TheSingingEmma said:


> *TBT Username: *TheSingingEmma
> *In-game name: *Emma
> *Friend code: *5197-5717-3205
> 
> I just started out so a lot of things are new or unclear to me, but I'm really looking forward to building a super cozy island


I added you! My Switch name is Eli and I have a Link profile pic.


----------



## Oceansoulrebel

Hi all! I'm looking to meet and visit more players! My island is at 3☆ and I have all the shops and Roost Café. 

I have these fruits:
Cherries
Coconut
Oranges (default)
Pears

I have these flowers in the shop: 
Cosmos 
Tulips
Windflowers

I'm growing: 
Carrots 
Orange pumpkins
Sugar
Tomatoes
Wheat

TBT handle: oceansoulrebel 
In-game name: Eli
FC: 4504-9686-9786


----------



## stasiaaaax3

TBT Username: Stasia
In game name: Anastasia 
Friend Code: SW-4702-4128-7223


----------



## Tulaash

Hey! I'm always looking for active AC:NH players to add to my friends list - I love to send letters and exchange gifts from time to time!

*TBT Username:* Tulaash
*In-game Name: *Tulaash
*Friend Code:* SW-0545-0085-5329


----------



## LunaSch

TBT Username: Schuler
In game name: Majory
Friend Code: SW-8390-8547-1316


----------



## Marty McFly Jr.

Looking for (dutch 18+) friends…

TBT username: Marty McFly Jr.
In game name: Marty
Friend code:SW-8333-8906-1017


----------



## Elodie

TBT Username: Elodie
In game name: Elodie
Friend code: SW-4001-6099-0342


----------



## Marty McFly Jr.

Elodie said:


> TBT Username: Elodie
> In game name: Elodie
> Friend code: SW-4001-6099-0342


Have sent you a request


----------



## KingLD860

SW-5516-7377-6011
Always online


----------



## SilverPiper

*TBT Username*: SilverPiper
*In-game name*: April
*Friend Code*: 7456-4597-8392


----------



## Tylerhelt14

TBT Name: Tylerhelt14

In-Game Name: Tyler

Friend Code:1327 5401 3529


----------



## lollie

I added some friends  my name is Lolly. Thank you


----------



## Whitehart

*TBT Username*: Whitehart
*In-game name*: Young Wzrd
*Friend Code*: 5233-8603-0818


----------

